# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  11007 Yillik Turk Yurdu

## anau

KIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (6) Son 

şimdi tam yeridir. Kıvamı, zamanıdır. Tekrar Mustafa Kemalğe kulak verelim. Bakınız ne diyor büyük önder: ğBu memleket, (ANADOLU) dünyanın beklemediği, asla ümid etmediği bir müstesna mevcudiyetin ğYüksek tecellisineğ sahne oldu. Bu sahne en aşağı yedi bin senelik öz Türk yurdu ve Türk beşiğidir. Beşik tabiatın rüzgarlarıyla sallandı; Beşiğin içindeki çocuk tabiatın yağmurlarıyla yıkandı, O çocuk tabiatın şimşeklerinden, yıldırımlarından, kasırgalarından evvela korkar gibi oldu; Sonra onlara alıştı; Onları tabiatın babası tanıdı onların oğlu oldu. Bir gün o tabiat çocuğun tabiatı oldu; şimşek, yıldırım, güneş oldu, Türk oldu. Türk budur. Yıldırımdır, kasırgadır, Türk; Dünyayı aydınlatan güneştir.ğ Devamla: 

ğTürkiye Cumhuriyetini kuran Türkiye halkına ğTürk Milletiğ denir. Dünya yüzünde ondan daha büyük, ondan daha eski, ondan daha namuslu, dürüst, temiz ve onurlu bir millet yoktur ve bütün insanlık tarihinde görülmemiştir.ğ (Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK) İşte Anadolu ve Anadolu Türkğü budur !...

Bilindiği üzere Atatürk, büyük bölümü tarihi konulara ait olmak kaydı şartıyla yaklaşık 5000 kitap okumuştur. Günümüz okuma özürlü insanlarımız ve kahir ekseriyeti gaflet-dalalet uykusunda olan sözde yönetici kadrolarımız (idareci kitleler) yönünden bu muazzam bir rekordur. Bu rekoru nefsinde yaşayan ve geleceği ilmiyle-deneyimi, basiret, feraset ve bekası ile aydınlatan ğkurucu liderğ bu konuyu nasıl bütünleyip, tamamlıyor !..

ğBEN HER şEYDEN üNCE BİR TüRK MİLLİYETüİSİYİM. BüYLE DOĞDUM. BüYLE üLECEĞİM. ğTüRK BİRLİĞİNİNğ BİR GüN (mutlaka) HAKİKAT OLACAĞINA İNANCIM VARDIR. BEN GüRMESEM BİLE, GüZLERİMİ DüNYAYA ONUN RüYALARI İüİNDE KAPAYACAĞIM. TüRK BİRLİĞİNE İNANIYORUM, ONU GüRüYORUM. YARININ TARİHİ, YENİ FASILLARINI TüRK BİRLİĞİYLE AüACAKTIR. DüNYA SüKüNUNU BU FASILLAR İüİNDE BULACAKTIR. TüRKüN VARLIĞI BU KüHNE üLEME YENİ UFUKLAR AüACAK, GüNEş NE DEMEK, UFUK NE DEMEK, O ZAMAN GüRüLECEK." 

ğBüyük Türk milleti asildir. Asaletinden doğan ve vicdanları dolduran yüksek ve manevi bir kuvvet ve kudret sahibidir. "YüKSEL TüRK! SENİN İüİN YüKSEKLİĞİN SINIRI YOKTUR." İşte, parola budur. (M. K. ATATüRK)

Yani Atatürk, Türk milletinin ğANA/üZ YURDUğnunğ Anadolu olduğunu bilmiş, anlamış, öğrenmiş ve bu gerçeği yaşadığı sürece Türk milleti ve gençliğine öğretmiştir. (11.Kasım.1938ğde İsmet İnönü ve yandaşları ile Atatürk düşmanı kadrocular ve siyasete dönen bazı yüzellilikler tarafından başlatılan karşı devrim sürecinde, ne yazık ki bu ve benzer dersler, Kurğ an-ı Kerim öğretimi dahil olmak üzere peyderpey müfredatlardan kaldırılmıştır.) Oğna (büyük önder Atatürkğe) göre: Türk milletinin Kabesi, esas kalesi ve tarihi/tabii/doğal karargahı ğKALBİğ Anadoluğ dur. Yeni ve büyük Türk Medeniyeti Anadoluğdan yükselecek, beklenen, özlenen-müstakbel ğTüRK BİRLİĞİğ Anadolu da yoğrulup güçlenecek ve şekillenecektir. şu kadar ki; Milli şair Mehmet Akif ERSOYğ un İstiklal Marşı ile işaret ve ilan ederek ruhlandırdığı hakikat ğHakkıdır Hakka (ALLAHğa) Tapan Milletimin İstiklalğ mısraı hayat bulmak, manası madde olmak ve Anadolu insanı ile birleşmek-bütünleşmek (yaşanır olmak) zorundadır. 

Zira tarihi verilere göre; Türk insanı ve milleti 7000 yıldır değil, yaklaşık 10 bin yıldır Anadolu dadır. Hatta bu tarihin M.ü. 14.000 yıllarına kadar dahi uzanması çok mümkündür. Ancak, bunu zaman gösterecektir. Gerçek şu ki: Anadolu, öz be öz Türk yurdu ve toprağıdır. Bunun aksini hiç kimse iddia ve ispat edemez. Muhtemel hainlere karşı Atatürk şöyle demektedir: 

ğTürk ulusunun tarihini ve (milli) toplum düzenini bozmağa yönelik didinmeler boğulmaya mahkumdur. Türk ulusu, kendinin ve ülkesinin yüksek (milli) çıkarlarına karşı çalışmak isteyen fesatçı, alçak, soysuz, ağzı kalabalık kişilerin saçma sapan sözlerindeki gizli ve kirli (menfur) emelleri anlamayacak ve onlara hoşgörü ile bakacak bir toplum değildir. O, şimdiye değin olduğu gibi ğdoğru yoluğ görür. Oğ nu (Türk Milletini) yolundan saptırmak isteyenler, daima ezilmeğe ve tepelenmeğe mahkumdurlar.ğ 

Bu toprak, sonradan olma değil; Anadan doğma Türkğtür. Burada ANAğ dan maksat: Onur ve iffeti, erdemi yüksek, namuslu-dürüst, ilkeli ve sorumlu, (adi, sünepe, miskin, tembel, onursuz ve ahlaksız, haymatlos yapılı dalkavuklar değil) kahramanlar doğuran ve Türk medeniyetini cihana şamil kılan yiğitler yetiştiren, Atatürk çağı ve zihniyetini geleceğe taşıyan kadınların, ğATATüRK ANAğ ların yurdudur. Tarihte cihan kahramanları yetiştiren bu toprakta, en az ANAğ lar kadar Türk erkekleri de namuslu, dürüst, ilkeli, onurlu, şahsiyetli ve haysiyetlidir. Bu bağlamda bir örnek verecek olursak: Kadının bekareti ne denli önemli, hayati değeri haiz ve kutsal ise; Erkeğin bekareti de en az o kadar önemli, hayati değeri haiz ve kutsaldır. şanı yüce Türk için bu zorunludur... 

Gerçek şu ki : Anadolu temizliğin, dürüstlüğün, adaletin, hikmetin ve hakikatin yurdudur. Türk hakka (Allahğa) tapar. Türk, samimi, onurlu ve hakiki Müslümanğdır. Türk budur. Gelin şu tarihe son kez bir daha bakalım. Medeniyet neymiş ? insanlık neymiş ? adalet ve hakikat-hikmet neymiş bir kez daha görelim: 

Hani, İskit kralı İdandir, Pers kralı Darius a; özbe öz TüRK karakteri taşıyan şu metni göndermişti. ğAma siz ille de savaşmak istiyorsanız, bizim atalarımızın orada (Anadoluğda) mezarları var. Onları bulun, onlara el kaldırın, o zaman görürsünüz. Mezarlarımız için savaşıyor muyuz, yoksa savaşmıyor muyuz. Ama daha önce keyfimiz istemediği sürece sizinle savaşmayacağız". 

Sen, Ata mezarları için savaşan ceddini TüRKğ e öğretme. Ama, Türkiyeğye gelen Suudi Kralı "geleneklerimizde mezar ve mezar ziyareti yoktur" diyerek TüRK ün ATAğ sının mezarı ANITKABİR e gitmeme saygısızlığın görmezlikten gel. Ondan sonrada TüRK çocuğuna inatla "sen 1071 de Anadoluğ ya geldin" de. Yalan söyle. İftira et. Kandır. Vehhabi Kral, kendi ağzıyla "benim Ata mezarım yoktur" diyor. Ama sen işbirlikçiliğine inadına devam et. Oysa;

----------


## anau

40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU ANADOLU (5) 

Osmanlı'nın, 1535'te, gücünün ve özgüveninin zirvesinde iken Kanuni Sultan Süleyman Han zamanında Fransızlara tanıdığı kapitülasyonlar sayesindedir ki, ilk kez bir Hıristiyan kral, Osmanlı Devleti nazarında padişahla ğeşit tarafğ muamelesi gördü. 1583, Sultan üçüncü Murad döneminde ise; Fransız elçisi ve Papa' nın temsilcisinin isteği kabul edilerek, egemenlik haklarını ortadan kaldıran bir karar daha alındı: Böylece, kendi halkının bir başka devletin göndereceği öğretmenler tarafından eğitilmesi kabul edilmiş oldu. İşte, bu (dönem itibarıyla son derece masum, makul, iyi niyetli ve insani amaçlarla vaki ilişki ve anlaşmaların yapıldığı) tarihten itibaren Osmanlı coğrafyasında yüzlerce misyoner okulu, kilisesi, yetimhane vb. merkez açıldı. Güçlü ve hakim devlet dönemi için bunlar bir tehlike olarak görülmedi. Verilen haklar bir lütuf, inayet ve iyi niyet göstergesi olarak kabul edilmekte idi. Ama, gelecekte nelerin olabileceği (ve muhatap tarafın bu anlaşmaları kötü niyetler, menfur-sinsi amaçlarla kullanabileceği ve olabildiğince istismar ve suistimal edeceği) hiç kimsenin aklına bile gelmedi. Umuru devlet tarafından hesap edilemedi. Sonradan gelenler de maalesef gereken beka ve basireti göstererek tedbir alamadı, veya batının etkisi altında kalarak alınamadı. 

Kapitülasyonlar ve müteakip anlaşmalar ile devam eden süreci bakın, Ermeni araştırmacı Levon Panos Dabagyan, misyonerlerin verdiği zararı nasıl izah ve ifade ediyor: ğErmenilerin Milli Kilisesi ile birlikte, milli bütünlüğü bölünmüş ve böylece Türkiye Ermenileri, kapitalist-Emperyalist Devletlerin adeta oyuncağı durumuna düşerek çok büyük kayıplara uğramışlardır".

TARİHİ GERüEK

Gerçekte Türkler, kutsal kitaplar ve başta ğDedem Korkutğ olmak üzere pek çok efsanede açıklandığı, anlatıldığı ve Kurğan-ı Kerim ile İslamğ i kaynaklarda kayıtlı olduğu üzere; Hazreti Nuhğun oğlu Yasef (YUSUF)ğin soyundan gelmektedirler. Hazreti Nuh zamanında yıllarca ikamet ettikleri yurtları Mezopotamya (Sümerler), doğu ve güneydoğu Anadolu havalisi (dahil) olduğu halde, tufandan sonraki ilk yerleşim yerleri Ağrı Dağı ve Anadoluğnun doğu ve yine güneydoğu çevresidir. (22) Bu tarihi gerçekten hareketle, batı kaynaklarında Orta Asya dahil Anadolu Trakya hariç bütün bölümleri ğTüRKİYEğ olarak adlandırılır ve eski haritalarda böylece gösterilir. 

Ancak, Hazreti Nuh belirli bir aradan sonra Yasef/Yusuf ailesi ve ahvadını Orta Asya taraflarına göndermiş, (M.ü. 4500 yıllarında) gidenler de, bu günkü Tanrı Dağları ile Amuderya ve Siri Derya nehirlerini içine alan iklimi müsait ve çok verimli bir coğrafyada yerleşmişlerdir. Orta Asyağda, Atamız Yusufğun sülalesi genişleyip büyüdükçe etrafına sığmaz olmuş, bir bölümü orada kalmaya devam ederken, sülaleden bir kısım Türkler, tekrar Ana Vatan Anadolu taraflarına göç ederek Hazreti Nuhğdan sonra ilk defa M.ü. 3500 yıllarında, yani bu günden 5500 yıl önce gelip Anadoluğya yerleşmişlerdir. (23) 

Dahası, aynı dönemlerde Hazar Denizi (adını Hazar Türklerinden almıştır) Volga, Dinyeper ve Dinyesterği geçerek bu günkü Romanya steplerini aşan Türklerin büyük bir bölümü Balkanlar ve Anadoluğya yerleşmişlerdir. İleriki yıllarda oluşan Bogomile (Bojnak) Mezhebi tarihi incelendiğinde bazı gerçekler çok daha açık ve net bir biçimde ortaya çıkmaktadır. O dönemde Kıtğa Avrupağsında yaşayan kavimlerin ne kadar zalim, adi, alçak, insanlık düşmanı, hain, ilkel ve vahşi olduklarını anlamak bakımında da bu kesitin incelenmesinde fayda ve zaruret vardır. 

TüRKLER, İSLüMİYET VE şAMANLIK

Kur-anğı kerimde açıkça sabit ve inancın (Amentü) temel ilkesi olması nedeniyle kabul etmek gerekir ki; Hazreti Nuh (bütün peygamberler gibi) Müslümanğdı. Dolayısıyla Türklerin atası Yasef/Yusufğ da sadık, samimi ve muttaki, iyi bir Müslüman idi ve İslamğın döneme raci akaidine-ilkelerine sadık kaldığı ve Hazreti Nuhğun şeriatını özenle yaşattığı anlaşılmak gerekir. Oğuz Kağan Destanına göre, Oğuz Hanğda Müslüman olarak doğmuş, üç gün süreyle annesinin memesini ağzına almamış, Annesi büyük bir endişe ve üzüntüyle yalvarınca ise üç günlük çocuk ğAnne, ben Müslümanğım, sen değilsin. Eğer Müslüman olmazsan sütünü içememğ demiştir. Hazreti İbrahimğin de baba tarafından Türk olduğu ve Peygamberimiz Efendimizin de bu cihetle Türk soyuna dayandığı söylenir. 

Türklerin tarih boyunca sergilediği yüksek medeni vasıf, insan odaklı kültür, saygı, sevgi, hoşgörü ve yüksek toleransın temelinde ola ki bu manevi gerçek vardır. Bu nedenle, sonraki bin yıllar içinde oldukça değişen ve (zaman zaman, yer yer) şamanlığa dönüşen inanç ve ibadet biçiminin temelinde İslam inancı (Müslümanlık) vardır. Diğer bir anlamda, bütün milletler gibi Türkler de, Müslüman olarak hayata başlamış ve fakat, diğer milletlerden (kavimlerden) farklı olarak inançlarının özünü-esasını muhafaza ederek tarih sahnesinde yürümüşlerdir. 

Türklerin MS 760 ğ 800 yıllarından itibaren geniş kitleler halinde İslamğı kabul etmelerinin ana sebeplerinde biri: şamanlık ile İslamiyet arasında, bin yıllar boyunca değişen çok az unsur hariç büyük bir örtüşme ve benzeşme olmasıdır. Nitekim, bu anlamda Türkler akın akın İslamğa katıldıktan sonradır ki, daha büyük devletler ve yüksek medeniyetler kurmuşlar ve dönem itibarıyla bilimin, kültürün ve bilincin gelişmesine çok büyük katkılarda bulunmuşlardır. 

Tam yeri gelmişken burada, Büyük İslam Peygamberiğnin Türkler hakkında ne buyurduğunu bilhassa hatırlatmak isterim. O Yüce Peygamberimiz, bize bahşedilen ğTürkğ ismi için: ğBEN ALLAHIğIN YARATICI AşKIYLA CİLüLANMIş TERTEMİZ, SAF BİR AYNAğ YIM. BU YüZDENDİR Kİ; BANA BAKANLAR, BU MüCELLü AYNADA KENDİ YüZLERİNİ VE YüREKLERİNİ TEMAşü EDERLER. TüRK GİBİ GüZEL VE AYDINLIK OLANLAR, BU NURğDAN IşIKTAN OLAN AYNADA, KENDİ GüZELLİKLERİNİ GüRüRLERğ buyurmuşlardır. İşte TüRK budur. Bu, (böyle) olmak durumunda ve zorundadır. (24) 

Peki, bu muhteşem, istisnai övgüye ve muazzam mazhariyete sebep ne ? Cevabı bizzat Kurğan-ı Kerim vermektedir. Okuyunuz: "Ey iman edenler! Sizden kim dininden dönerse, Allah onların yerine öyle bir kavim getirir ki, Allah onları sever, onlar da Allah'ı sever. Onlar müminlere karşı alçakgönüllü, kafirlere karşı izzet sahibidirler. Allah yolunda cihad ederler ve dil uzatanların kınamasından da korkmazlar" (Maide: 54) 

Size çok önemli bir Hadisi şerif daha nakledeyim: "Fitne, fesat çoğaldığında ve kan gövdeyi götürdüğünde Allah bu ümmete mevaliden (Efendiler. Mevleviyyet payesine ulaşmış sarıklı alimlerden) bir ordu gönderecektir (TüRKLER); Onlar ata binmede Araplardan çok daha üstün ve silah kullanmada onlardan daha çok mahirdirler. İşte Allah (c.c.) bu dini onlarla yeniden bir kere daha güçlendirecektir." Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v.) 

Aynı NÃ»rğ un devamı olan gönüller sultanı Hz. Mevlanağ mız ise; ğşU SONSUZ DERYüDA AKIP GİDEN GEMİNİN MANüSINA-KAPTANINA TüRK DENİLİR, TüRK ! ELBETTEKİ SüRETA YAşAYANLARA DENİLEMEZ. O, YüCE MANüNIN GERüEĞİNİ İDRAK EDEREK YAşAYANLARA SADECE TüRK DENİLİR !ğ (25) diyerek; Türkğün gerçek anlamda olgunluğun, kemalatın ifadesi olduğunu belirtmiştir. Bu kemalat, yüce dağların, göklerin ziynetleri olan yıldızların, ayın, güneşin anlamlarına kadar ululanmıştır. 

Son olarak, Yunus Emre Hazretleri de şöyle der: 

"BİLMEYEN NE BİLSİN BİZİ, BİLENLERE SELAM OLSUN"

Yer, yer (dünya) olalı hiçbir kavim/millet/halk/topluluk bu kadar övülmemiş ve yüceltilmemiştir. Bütün Türk alemi bu hakikatleri bilmeli ve ona göre motive olmalıdır...

MESELE DİNğSE EĞER... 

Ve insanlık adına batı, ABD ve diğerleri; Sözde insan hakları, demokrasi, adalet gibi (samimi olmayan) iddia ve kavramlar ileri sürerek; 11 Eylül (ikiz kuleler) gibi oyun, iftira ve senaryolar düzerek, Türk-İslam alemini tehdit ve Anadoluğyu tasallut-tarumar edip, aslında ğyüceltmek-kutsamak, mümin ve muteber kullar olmak içinğ tanrıyı (Allahğı) arıyorlarsa eğer; ünce Türk tarihine bakmalıdırlar. Tanrı (Allah) orada. Gerçek İslam oradadır. Gerçek kültür, medeniyet, saf, temiz, berrak, namuslu, dürüst, ilkeli, onurlu, sevgili, saygılı, hoşgörülü ve değerli ğİNSANğ, insanca yaşam biçimi orada. Makro ve mikro bazda kozmik, sosyolojik, sosyometrik, epistomolojik bakımdan ğelektikğ(gerçek insan formu) ontolojik ve tarihi diyalektik sırlar ile kainat/evren, Türk aleminin, on bin yıllık ğgizlenen tarihininğ ve İslamiyet sonrası tasavvuf güncesinin tertemiz, pırıl-pırıl sinesinde gizlidir. Okusun okumasını bilenler ve araştırsınlar. 

MEDENİYETLER BEşİĞİ ANADOLU

Hiç düşündünüz mü ? Niçin medeniyetler beşiği Anadoluğdur ? ve 5700 yıllık Yahudi inancına göre ğher milenyumda (bin yılda bir) Anadoluğdan büyük bir medeniyet zuhur eder (çıkar) ? üünkü, Anadolu barışsever atalarımızın insan sevgisi, barış, anlayış, adaletle yönetim, eşitlikle himaye, tolerans ve hoşgörüsü nedeniyle; Yunanlı İskender, Haçlı taarruzları, Aksak Timur (!) ve yine vahşi batının tahriki sonucu vuku bulan din savaşları ve kardeş kavgaları dışında ciddi bir tahribat ve yıkıma maruz kalmamış, bu sayede, başta Türk kültür ve medeniyeti olmak üzere, çok farklı kültür ve medeniyetler burada gelişme imkanı bulmuşlardır. Dünyanın hiçbir coğrafyasında, ülke veya devletinde bu himaye, sahiplenme ve hoşgörü yoktur. ürneğin IX asıdan XI. asrın sonlarına kadar Sicilya İslam Devletiğnden günümüze intikal bir eser var mıdır ? Ya, Amerikağda Kristof Kolombğdan 25 yıl önce Osmanlı himayesinde kurulduğu yenilerde açıklanan ve varlığı ileri sürülen devletten !.. Tekrarlamakta fayda var. Endülüs medeniyetine ne oldu. Ya, Hun, Avar, Türk-Bulgar ve Peçenek eserlerine ne oldu. Tarihi ve kültürel eserler bir yana; Neden Avrupa 1760 yıllarında başlattığı Avrupağ nın Müslüman ve Türk soykırımları ile Türklerin tam bir vahşetle tahliyesinden (tarihin en büyük tehcirinden) bahsetmez !.. 

Aslında, Türk tarihinin derinliklerinde, gün yüzüne kasıtlı olarak çıkarılmayan, Cumhuriyet hükümetlerinin de yeterince sahip çıkmadığı gerçekler, bu günün sorularının hepsine cevap verecek derecede, kapsam ve nitelikte büyük bilgiler içermektedir. Tıpkı, bütünüyle yalan ve iftiradan ibaret Ermeni soykırım iddiaları gibi, mevcut ve muhtemel pek çok iddia ve iftiranın yolu böylece kesilebilir. Günümüzde tefessüh etmiş sözde Avrupa medeniyeti geçmişinden korkmakta utanç ve hicap duymaktadır. Bu nedenle tarihi karartmakta kendince haklıdır. Ama bizim korkacak neyimiz var ?

Türkler bilgeliklerini İslamğla kazanmadılar, bilakis İslamğla ivme kazandılar. Ama ne zaman ki, arı-duru, saf ve gerçek İslamğı sulandırmaya kalktılar, işte o zaman kaybettiler. Bu sözüm yanlış anlaşılmasın. İslamğın içindeki bilgelik ve kemal derecesi / olgunluk saklı sırlar yine Türklerin bilgeliğiyle insanlık alemine çok farklı ufuklar açmıştır. Daha sonraları hurafelerle yozlaştırılan, din tüccarlığına ve siyaset simsarlığına alet edilen ve başkalaştırılan İslam yüzeysel ve taklidi hale gelince yani, iktidarı yobazlar ele geçirince Türkistan'da doğan bilgelik de şimdilerde yeraltına indi. Hala o yobazların çelişkili ilmihalleriyle insanımız, bu bilgelikten, olgunluktan ve safiyetten mahrum kaldı. şimdilerde kadınların saçalarıyla, başlarıyla, yazma ve baş örtüleriyle uğrasan bizler o zamanlar evrenin sırlarıyla ilgileniyorduk. Ne oldu da İslam bugün ki haline geldi? Neden bazı adetlerimiz, gelenek ve törelerimiz batıl inanç olarak bir kenara itildi, atıldı ve şamanizmden gelen derin kültür ve bilgelik birikimimiz İslamğı doğru yorumlarken birden necis (pis) Arapların; Tıpkı Museviler ve İseviler gibi tahrif ve tahrip ettikleri suni ve sapık (sözde) dine inanmaya başladık ? (sapık din derken asla gerçek İslamğı kastetmiyorum) İste çözülmesi ve çözümlenmesi, aşılması gereken soru ve sorun bu.. 

TEKRAR HATIRLATALIM

Orta Asyağdan göç edip gelen Türklerin İlk yerleştikleri yerler Güney Doğu Anadoluğda bu günkü Diyarbakır, Cizre, Mardin, Musul, Kerkük ve Zagoros Dağlarığnın batı etekleri olup; Yaklaşık 500 sene buralarda hüküm sürdükten sonra bir bölümü Orta Asyağya tekrar geri dönmüş, kalanları ise Anadolu içlerine doğru ilerlemiş, buralarda uygarlıklar kurarak, çoğalıp çeşitli kabileler, boy ve soylara bölünerek muhtelif devletler kura gelmişlerdir. Nuh Tufanı efsanelerinde bu hususta çeşitli bilgilere rastlanmaktadır.

ünemine binaen tekrarlamakta fayda var. İslamiyet gelmeden çok önceleri de TüRK vardı. Dahası, zaten Türkler evvelinde de Müslüman idi. Yukarda da değindiğimiz üzere, şamanlık, orijini NUH şeriatı olan; Hazreti Muhammedi (SAV) in vesile olduğu ğEKMEL DİNğ in belki de sadece bir alt versiyonu idi. şamanizmi incelediğimizde bunu açıkça anlamak, taktir etmek ve görmek mümkündür. Ahmet Yeseviğden intikal ve Yahudi asıllı bozguncu Abdullah Bin Sebe (sebailik) ile hiçbir ilgi ve alakası olmayan, bütünüyle ğnev-i şahsına münhasırğ şii-Batıni karakterinde uzak, saf İslam ve ğehli Sünnet veğl Cemaatğ esasını baz alan Hacı Bektaş-ı Veli Aleviliğini incelediğimiz taktirde de aynı izlere ulaşırız. Zira, şamanizm ile İslam arasında kayda değer ciddi çelişkiler yumağı yoktur. Bu tarihi süreçte ğorijinal İslam, adeta bir Türk İslamğığ biçiminde şekillenmiştir.

şüphesiz ATATüRKğ de bunu anlamış ve görmüştür. (26)

Bütün bu tarihi ve tabii-doğal gerçekleri inkar eder ve yaklaşık 4000 yıldır bu toprakların TüRK olduğunu görmezden gelirsek, o zamanda düşman/batı derki sana "mademki Anadoluğya yeni geldiğini kabul ediyorsun, o halde çek git" buradan. Ya terk et Anadoluğyu, ya da benim dayattıklarımı kabul et. 1500 yıldır özellikle Türklere, 1400 yıldır da bütün insanlık ve İslam alemine Papalıkça oynanan oyun bu değil mi ?

Ak-at Kralı Naram-şinğin (M.ü 2200) Anadolu seferlerini anlatan "şartamhari" beyannamesinin (kil tabletler) 15. maddesinde şöyle yazılıdır. ğTürki kralı İlsu-Nailğ Yine Ak-at tabletlerinde; Mardin merkez olmak üzere, güney Anadolu ve Musul,Kerkük dolaylarında yerleşik Hurriler de Türk kavmidir. Hurri dilinin filolojik kökeni ve özelliği Türkçeğ dir. Hurrilerğin torunları Urartular da Hurri dili özelliği taşıyan dile sahiptir. Hurriler proto-Türk kavimleridir. Tıpkı Sümerler gibi. Anadolu Türk ün ikinci Vatanı değil, Orta Asya ile birlikte en eski Yurtlarından biridir. Anadolu ya (Mü 700) Kafkaslardan gelen İskitler (Sakalar) Türk kavmidir. Urartularğa devamlı saldıran Asurları tarih sahnesinden silen İskitlerdir. Urartu başkenti Tuşpa (Van) da şamran suyu diye bilinen su kanalları Urartu mühendisliğinin şaheseridir. Bugün Orta Asya da (Doğu Türkistan, Sincan) şamran suyundan çok daha ileri teknikte 4500 yıllık (yer üstü ve yer altı) Karız ve Jinhan kanalları vardır. Karız ve Jinhan kanalları, bu gün üin sınırları dahilinde yer alan üç mimarı harikadan biri olarak kabul edilmektedir. 

Büyük göçe neden olan bölgesel kuraklık sırasında Tanrı Dağlarındaki suyu buharlaşmaması için 60 kilometre mesafeye taşıyan Karız kanallarının toplam uzunluğu 5100 kilometreyi bulmaktadır. Uzunlukları 4 ile 60 km. arasında değişen Karızların sayısı 1800 civarındadır. 

Bu muazzam kanallar ve su yolları, en az Mısır piramitleri veya Aztek / İnka tapınakları kadar, hatta onlardan çok daha önemli, gerekli, değerli ve insani amaçlarla inşa edilmiş olup; Aynı dönemde demir ve bakırı işleyen ve modern tarım yöntemlerini büyük bir başarıyla uygulayan (27) Atalarımızın eseridirler. Bu eserler ve benzerleri, bu günkü Tanrı Dağı ve civarından, Mezopotamya ve Anadolu dahil çok geniş bir coğrafyada net bir biçimde görülür. 

Dikkat edilirse, atalarımızın tarih boyunca inşa ettiği bütün eserler insanlık yararına, üretim ve hizmete yöneliktir. Hepsinde ğkamu yararığ baz alınmıştır. üok önemli bir kültürel değer ve eser olan ve Türk tarihine ışık tutan ğOrhun Kitabeleriğ ise, son derece mütevazi boyutlarda inşa edilmiştir. Bunda ibret alınacak dersler vardır. 

Evet, şimdi Nuh Tufanını ve Sümerleri baz alırsak bu topraklar, gerçekten de Atatürkğün dediği gibi yaklaşık 7000 yıllık; (*) Orta Asyağdan ilk göç dikkate alındığında ise, en azından kırk asırlık (4000 yıllık) Türk Yurdudur. Doğu Roma tarihi ayrıntılı bir biçimde incelenirse eğer, günümüz için sürpriz sayılacak çok enteresan bilgilere de ulaşmak mümkün görülmektedir. Dış düşmanlar ve iç işbirlikçileri, bunun içindir ki; TüRKğ e tekrar "yüksek, asil ırkını, nadir harsını-kimliğini, kişiliğini, nadir kültür ve medeniyetini öğretenğ ATATüRK e düşmandırlar. 

Burada Atatürk tarafından ortaya atılan ğGüneş Dilğ teorisini de çok iyi anlamak ve bu bağlamda inceleyip-irdelemek gerekir. Ancak, bu tez-teori Atatürk zamanında her nedense fazla işlenmemiş, bir şekilde göz ardı edilmiş ve 1938ğden itibaren tarihi bir sır gibi saklanması cihetine gidilmiştir. 1960ğdan sonra ise kamusal ve kurumsal alandan bütünüyle çıkartılmış bir teoridir. Ne yazık ki, hiçbir üniversite konuyla ilgilenmemektedir !..

Mezkür çarpık zihniyetin fanatik ve dış bağlantılı, işbirlikçi taraftarları işte 1938ğ den bu yana, bazen açıkça çoğunlukla da gizlice-sinsice ATATüRK İlke ve inkılaplarını, yani ğKEMALİZMİğ menfur bir ğgrek orijinliğ karşıdevrimle yok ederek, planlı bir şekilde rejimi ne olduğu belirsiz (dejenere) ve ABD tarafından tam bir haçlı zihniyeti ile yazılan GERüEK FURKAN doğrultusunda "ılımlı İslam" modeline çevirmek için var güçleriyle çalıştılar, çalışıyorlar, çalışmaktalar. 

Atatürkğün cumhuriyetin geleceğini emanet ettiği saf ve masum Türk gençleri ve çocuklarına, emperyalist işbirliğiyle hazırlanan Atatürk sonrası Tarih kitaplarına inatla "sen Anadoluğya 1071 de geldin, medeni değilsin, vahşisin, göçebesin, 1071 öncesinde Anadoluğda sen yoktunğ anlamına gelen ifade ve ilhamlarla, hatta açıkça-alenen yazıp, çizerek, niteliği henüz netleşmemiş ve orijini tanımlanmamış ğTürk-İslam senteziğ adı altında, namazsız, niyazsız, imansız, şuursuz, takva dışı uyduruk bir ğtakiyyeğ (din, inanç tüccarlığı) aşılamak için ellerinden geleni yaptılar. Yapmaktalar. Bu günde: "Türk sen azınlıksın Anadolu zaten mozaiktir, sen geleli 1000 yıl bile olmadı, senden önce burada halklar vardı" tezini işliyorlar. Alt kimlik, üst kimlik gibi, milli devletle örtüşmeyen saçma sapan görüşler ileri sürüyorlar. Her biri asli-esas kurucu unsurlar konum ve durumunda bulunan ve aralarında insani, medeni ve yasal (vatandaş) hakları bakımından en küçük bir ayrılık-gayrılık olmayan insanlar arasına fitne-fesat ve tefrika tohumları ekmeye çalışıyorlar. Atatürkğün Anayasasığndan (1928) bu nedenle ve bu art niyetle, bilinçli olarak ğMİLLİğ sözcüğü kaldırılmış (1961) ve parçalardan biri veya ğbir kümenin elemanı/birimğ anlamına gelen ve bu anlama yol açarak ğırkçılığı çağrıştıran, ayrımcılığı teşvik ve tahrik edenğ milliyetçilik deyimleri konulmuştur. Bu nedenle: ğCumhuriyetin en büyük ihanet ve kırılma hareketiğ 27 Mayıs 1960 başkaldırısı (ihanet hareketi) dir. 

22. Kaynak: Pitman, Walter; Ryan, William, "Noah's Flood:The New Scientific Discoveries About The Event That Changed History," Simon Schuster, 1998, ISBN 0-684-81052-2 

23. Direnen Türkler, Müslüm Ulusoy, Tanı Yayın-Ankara, 2006 

24. üZKAYNAK, 2006-49 ğ Aylık Dergi, s. 3, Ankara

25. üZKAYNAK, 2006-49 ğ Aylık Dergi, s. 3, Ankara

26. Atatürkğün Kurğan Kültürü, Yard. Doç. Dr. Abdurrahman Kasapoğlu ğ İlgi Yayınları, 2006-İstanbul ve Seni Anlasaydık Bu Hale Gelmezdik, İbrahim Candan ğ Akasya Yayınları, 2005-Ankara. 

27. Belde Gazetesi, 12 Eylül 2006 ğ Ankara

----------


## anau

40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU - ANADOLU (4) 

Atatürk, 3 Ocak 1921'de İçişleri Bakanlığına gönderdiği müstacel (acil ve zaruri) bir yazıda: "Amerikalılar tarafından numune çiftliği ve sair benzeri müesseseler husule getirilip buralarda kendi tebaamızdan olan binlerce çocuğun Türk hükümeti ve milletine karsı dostane ve sadıkane olmayan hissiyatla donanmış olarak yetişmelerine asla müsaade ve müsamaha edemeyiz" denmekte ve hükümetleri vatan topraklarını yabancılara satmaktan men etmektedir. İktisadi, sınai (endüstriyel) amaçlar ile bu amaçların tahakkuku ile mukayyet muvakkat satışa izin veren ve fakat bunun haricindeki satışlara kesinlikle ve asla izin vermeyen ğKöy Kanunundaki düzenlemelerğ Atatürk tarafından yapılmıştır.

Köy Kanununda yer alan ğYabancılara gayrimenkul satışına ilişkinğ yasakları kaldırarak, yasada amir usul ve esasları değiştiren hükümetlerin ne denli Türk, ATATüRK ve ANADOLU düşmanı olduklarını varın siz taktir edin. üstelik, mütekabiliyet ilkesinin tabii bir gereği olan ğmilli değerlemeğ norm, ilke ve kriterlerinin satış şarlarına dahil edilmemiş olması, mezkür eylemin (1974 yılı itibarıyla yargı ve Anayasa Mahkemesi kararları mucibi) tam bir ğvatana ihanetğ suçunu oluşturduğu ayan beyan malÃ»mdur. 

Oysa, ANADOLU, tefessüh etmiş Avrupağnın gelecekteki ğen ideal yaşam alanığ olarak seçtiği ve asırlardır ele geçirmeyi hayal ettiği ğefsaneviğ bir coğrafya, mucizevi bir toprak parçası ve yer yüzünün en mükemmel iklim ve yaşam koşullarına sahip alanıdır. Yer yüzünde ANADOLU kadar değerli başkaca bir toprak parçası yoktur. Merhum, adı Anadolu ile müsemma ve müstesna büyük ATA bakınız Anadoluğyu nasıl algılıyor, ne kadar veciz, edebi, duygusal ve eşsiz, harikulade bir lisan ile anlatıyor: 

ANADOLU ve VATAN SEVGİSİ

Bu bölüm içinde Atatürkğün, (muhtemelen) yıllardır gizlenen ve gün ışığına çıkartılmayan ğANADOLU ve VATAN SEVGİSİğ üzerine çok veciz bir söylemini, belki de ilk defa olmak üzere sizlerle paylaşmak istiyorum: 

"Aziz ülke, Büyüklüğün ve iyiliğin ezeli perestijkarı (sevdalısı) olan Anadolu evlatları, Son hayat ve istiklal cenginde, beşeriyetin yaratamayacağı varlıkları imanlı kalplerinden taşan bir kuvvetle vücuda getirirlerken, onun içinde bulunmayanlar, o mukaddes heyecanı yaşamayanlar, kim bilir, o büyük kuvvetin ilhamını milletimizin hangi membadan aldığını tasavvur ve tahayyül ederler; Ve kim bilir bu büyük işi ne yanlış bir muhakeme ile tahlil ve tetkik ederler. 

Anadolu'yu dışından ve içinden sezmeyenler, yeşil, sık ormanlarının dallarını yararak, bereketli ve sonsuz ovalarına inmeyenler; tufanların yardığı keskin kayalarıyla semayı delen dağların demir ve bakır sinesinden aşarak büyük ovalar içinden gürültüler, kıyametler koparıp çağlayan ırmakların soğuk sularından içmeyenler; Ve yanık sesleriyle hasret türküsü çağıran memleket kızlarını, dertli kavalına uzun ve eski hatıraları üfleyen engin ruhlu Anadolu çobanlarını karşısına alıp dertleşmeyenler, o kudret ve kuvveti bir türlü anlayamazlar. 

Anadolu... 

Ey gönülleri hicran ve hasret dolu anaların evlatlarını göğsünde barındıran sevimli ve tarihi yurt!... 

Ey büyük kahramanların her bucağında at oynattığı aziz ülke... 

Sen o kadar esrarlı ve tılsımlı güzelliklerin, yüksekliklerin içtimagahısın ki: Fırtınalardan ilham alan şairlerin kalemi ancak senin bir ağacının dalı ve tabiatının güzelliğinden levha yaratan ressamların eseri, senin güzelliğin yanında nihayet bin bir renk ve manzaranın bir parçasıdır. Anadolu'da sönmeye mahkÃ»m aşklar, bülbüllerin candan gelen ve cana tesir eden sesiyle, sönmek üzere bulunan hayatlar taze çam ağaçlarının keskin ve zevk-aver kokularıyla, hasretten eriyen gönüllerde saz şairlerinin ruhtan ruha ateşli bir sel halinde süzülen feryatlarla verilir. Korkunç ölüm, bu diyarın üzerinden korkarak geçer. ülmeyecek milletin bu ebedi mekanı üzerinde baykuş feryadını bülbül sesi boğar, hasta, alil ihtiyarların son iniltilerini cenk havası içinde bir kasırga gürültüsü koparan genç Anadolu çocukları dindirir. 

Burada her dermansız; kahramanlar karargahına kurşğun ve gülle taşımak için yerinden kımıldanır ve gökten inen bir ses, bütün ruhlara hayat ve hareketi emrettiği zaman, Anadolu'da boş duran bir tek Türk'e rast gelmiş bir çift göz bulunamaz. İstiklal ve zafer uğrunda dökülen kanlarla sinesini süsleyen Anadolu'da renksiz ve soluk bir manzara yok gibidir. Orada her şey ateşli rengiyle gözleri yakar. Bu diyarda yaşayanlar dünden bugüne ve bugünden yarına kahramanlık, şeref ve fedakarlık taşımaya memur edilmiş, ümit ve iman telkinine gönderilmiş manevi birer heyet gibidir. Her evin içinde dünün şerefini yaşatmak için bugününü feda edenlerin isimleri, her mübarek günde en derin hürmetlerle anılır. 

Ekseri çocukların gözlerinde daima iki damla yaş ve göz bebeklerinde titreyen solgun bir hayal görürsünüz. Bu çocuklar meçhul kahramanların yadigarlarıdır. Yurdun her bucağından esip gelen rüzgarları, büyük şehidlerin kahramanlık hislerini küçüklerin kalbine bırakır. Onun içindir ki her evde yaşayan küçük kalplerin içinde büyükler vardır ve her Anadolu evi kimsesizlere kapısını şefkat ve hürmetle açan birer yuvadır. Anadolu'yu gezenler, gördükleri şekle bakarak hükümlerini vermeye kalkarlarsa aldanırlar. Tabaka tabaka onu saran tarihi yaprakları birer birer çevirmedikten tetkik etmedikten sonra, Anadolu için rey vermek doğru olamaz. Anadolu'da saf ruhların bağlı kaldığı ölümsüz hatıralar vardır. Mübarek günlerde ziyaret edilmesi, miras gibi, ecdattan intikal etmiş öyle mezarlar vardır ki, bunlarda çok uzak zamanlara ait gazaların kahramanları yatar. 

Anadolu köylüsü bu ziyareti ifada kusur etmeyi en büyük günah bilir ve bu ziyaret her gün; ölen ve yaşayan kahramanların gurur veren destanlarını yad ve tekrar ile eda edilir. Anadolu yavrusunun süzgün ve kayıtsız gibi görünen bakışlarının altındaki vefakar ve asil nurunu görmek ve anlamak için ruhunu bilmek lazımdır. Anadolu evladı, bulutlar içindeki yıldızlara benzer: Küçük bir heyette gizlenmiş koca bir alem. Yabancılara açılmayan kalbinin ifadesini yalnız gözleri ifşa eder. 

Onlar büyük tahammüllerin timsalidirler. 

İhtiyar tarih, hiçbir vakit bu kadar sabur (sabırlı) bir millete tesadüf etmemiştir. Anadolu evladı, bugüne kadar gözü kapalı girdiği muharebelerden bin bir zaferle dönmüştür. Bugün ise gözleri açık olarak atıldığı mücadeleden, mutlaka istiklaline sahip bir devlet vücuda getirerek çıkacaktır. 

üünkü Anadolu evladının mukadderi bu!...

Bizim yolumuzu çizen, içinde yaşadığımız yurt, bağrından çıktığımız Türk Milleti ve özümüzden aldığımız güç ve güvendir." Gazi Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK (*)

şimdi tekrar günümüze dönelim. ABD-Papa destekli AB kisve ve maskesi ardında uygulanan menfur projenin son aşamasına bakalım:

Yukardan itibaren anılan ve açıklanan bu, kapitalist-emperyalist psikolojik harp planına göre 1071 tarihinin (bazı gafil iç unsurlar ve hatta çok milliyetçi geçinen kesimler dahil olmak üzere) inatla tekrarlanıp durulmasının altında; üzellikle ve bilhassa vahşi, hırsız, yolsuz ve emperyalist batının ezeli ğşark meselesiğ, Vatikanğın ğhilali-salipğ çatışması, dinler arası (!) diyalog konsepti; 

Büyük Britanya İmparatorluğuğnun (İngiltereğnin) 21 Temmuz 1923ğde Lord CURZON önderliğindeki İngiliz delegasyonu ile genç Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin Lozan heyeti adına İsmet İNüNü tarafından (Türkiye ile İngiltere arasında) imzalanan ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin üZERK ancak, sonuç olarak İngiliz Milletler Topluluğu üyesi olduğunu kabul eden anlaşmağ;

Ve dahi, 1939 ile 1950 arasında Türkiye ile başta ABD olmak üzere Yunanistan, İngiltere, Almanya ve diğer ülkeler arasında (Türkiye ve Türk-İslam halkı aleyhine) akitli ğGİZLİ ANLAşMALARğ kullanılarak Anadoluğya el koyma niyetleri ile bu amaç ve istikamette 1945ğli yıllarda ABDğnin planladığı "Yeşil Kuşak projesiğ ürünü: ğgünümüz söylem biçimiğ ile bir nevi ğılımlı İslamğ tarzında tanımlanan ğtarihi anlam, önem, dini değer ve içeriğinden soyutlanmış, içi boşaltılmışğ Türk-İslam senteziğ yatmaktadır. 

Yani, emperyalizme karşı verilen efsanevi bir red, direniş ve başkaldırı sonucu Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK ve arkadaşları tarafından kurulan milli-laik, özgür, hakim ve hükümran, tam bağımsız ve bağlantısız Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yerine; 1750ğ1900 ğBir İmparatorluğun Yağmasığ yıllarını yaşayan ğBatıya kul-köle, dinini, diyanetini, milliyetini, milli, ilmi ve kültürel değerlerini unutmuş, AB ve ABDğye açık Pazar olmuş, yüksek değer ve tarihi devlet geleneğinden arınmış "Ilımlı İslam" veya ğdejenere bir yeni Osmanlığ (!) sistemi... Yahut da, evanjelist sahte peygamberlerin insani yönden mutasyona uğramış din tüccarları için yazıp hazırladıkları ğgerçek furkanğ ve buna dayalı olarak BOP ve BİP,

Hiçbir dini, ilmi ve İslamğ i hükmü (değer ve gerekliliği) haiz olmayan halifeliğin ihyası v.s.. Bu ne enteresan ve ham bir hayaldir. Lakin, son Osmanlı halifesi dahil, pek çok Osmanlı din adamı (!) ile vükelasının mason, misyoner, dönme, devşirme yahut sabetay olmasından cesaret alınarak geliştirilmiş bir ğmenfurğ plan. Yani ütopya... 

Aslında Proje, Batılı Hıristiyanlar tarafından, yaklaşık 2000 yıl önce Anadoluğya gelerek yerleşmiş Türklere karşı bir tedbir olarak ilk kez 19 Haziran 325 tarihli İznik Konsüller toplantısında ele alınmış ve yürürlüğe konulmuştur. 625 yılında tekrarlanan toplantıda; Bu menfur projenin pekiştirilmesi yanında, 2533 İncil arasından 4ğü seçilip, Barnaba İncili aforoz edilmek suretiyle ğkapitalizm ve emperyalizmğ İncilğle bütünleştirildi. 

Engizisyon mahkemelerinin kurulmasına karar verildi. 

Hızla ilerleyen ve genellikle Hun, Ak Hun, Avar, Bulgar, üuvaş ve Peçeneklerin itibar ettikleri Bogomile mezhebine karşı en vahşi önlemlerin alınmasında mutabık kalındı. Mevcut İnciller her türlü İslamğ i mesaj, ima-imaj, Kurğan la uyuşan ve örtüşen söz, söylem ve son peygamberin adı ile Müslümanların yaşam biçimlerini anımsatan kelime ve kavramlarından ayıklandı. Barnaba İncilği ise ğMuhammet veya Ahmet isminde bir peygamberin ğson peygamberğ olarak geleceğini ve bütün İsevilerin Muhammedğe intisap etmesi gerektiğini müteakip yerlerinde ğaçık birer ayet olarakğ ihtiva ettiği (Kurğan da yazılı olduğu biçimde haber verdiği) ve çoğu yerinde Müslümanların kitabı ile uyuşup örtüştüğü için dışlandı. Bütün dünyada toplatıldı, Yakıldı ve yok edildi. 

Bu kararlar doğrultusunda, 1071 öncesi asırlardı Anadoluğda mukim ve fakat Müslüman Türkleri asimile etmek ve sonrasında ardı arkası kesilmeyen Türk ilerleyişini durdurmak, Kudüs ve Hıristiyanların diğer kutsal saydıkları yerleri geri almak için 1096-1270 yılları arasında toplam sekiz Haçlı Seferi ve bir dizi küçük sefer düzenlendi. Netice alınamadığı görülünce bu defa Papalar, Haçlı Seferleri boyunca ve sonrasında "Anadolu ve Rumeli'yi istila etmekte (kurtarmakta) olan Türklere karsı Avrupa milletlerini ayaklandırmak için bütün teşkilatlarıyla harekete geçtiler" ve buna rağmen Haçlı Seferlerinin sonuç vermediği görülünce 1208 yılında fiilen misyonerliğe (içten bölme hareketine) başladılar. 1312 yılında yeniden İznik Konsüllerini topladılar. Bu defa özellikle Anadolu Türklüğüne karşı 19 Haziran 1312ğde çok kapsamlı ve ayrıntılı bazı kararlar aldılar. Bu tarih, Türk-Müslümanlara karşı verilen fiili, fikri (psikolojik) ve sosyal-kültürel savaşta derin bir taktik ve strateji değişikliğini ifade eder. Bu toplantıda:

ğOsmanlı Devletiğnin büyümeden, gelişmeden ve her ne pahasına olursa olsun Anadoluğ da tekrar Türk birliği sağlanmadan yıkılıp yok edilerek; Yeni bir Türk devletinin mutlaka ve behemahal önüne geçilmesi. 1299ğda başlayan devlet olma ve devlet kurma eğiliminin yok olması ve temelli çökertilmesi için bilumum fiili tedbir ve tedhişe ek olarak; Başta Türk ve Müslümanların aile yapısı olmak üzere, askeri düzen dahil ğitaat, sadakat ve inançğ sistemlerinin zamanla bertaraf olmasını (işlemez hale gelmesini) sağlayacak strateji ve metot (değjenerasyon) psikolojik harp kararları alındı. 

Ayrıca, Müslüman Türklerin (Arap, Acem, Suriyeli ve diğer Türk asıllı olmayan halklar üzerinde bu tarih itibarıyla planlanan bozulum-yozlaşma sağlanmış ve beklenir dejenerasyon tezahür ederek sonuçlarını vermiş idi) genel ve güncel yaşamları ile iktisadi, siyasi, dini, ilmi, sosyal ve kültürel hayatlarının (yaşam boyutundaki) uygulama yönünden zayıf (geri) tarafları tespit edilerek, casus ve misyonerler için bir dizi strateji, propaganda ve çalışma programları hazırlandı.ğ 

Dahası, Haclı seferleri sırasında Cluny papazı Peter, birçok kaynakta adı Robert Keton olarak geçen "Ketton'lu Robert'ten Kurğan-ı Kerimi Latince'ye çevirmesini istedi. "Ketton'lunun tercümesinde Kur'an-ı Kerim 'Zındıklığın (dinsizliğin) kaynağı, Hıristiyan (İsevi) kilisesinin varlığını tehdit eden yıkıcı hareketlerin sebebi' olarak gösteriliyor, cihat bir saldırı ve vahşet unsuru olarak ile sürülüyor ve 'Eğer Kur'an'ın verdiği zararlar dirayetli bir karşı mücadele ile bertaraf edilmek isteniyorsa, onu mutlaka öğrenmek gerekir'" deniliyordu. 1311'de Papa' nın emriyle "şark Dilleri Kürsüsü" kuruldu. 1312'de Viyana Konsulü' nde, Avrupa'nın Oksford, Paris, Roma gibi ünlü üniversitelerinde Arapçağnın da okutulması kararlaştırıldı. Bütün papaz okullarında ise Kurğan eğitimine geçildi.

Anadolu'da 1208ğden sonra "en teçhizatlı misyonerlerin" faaliyeti esas olarak bu karar, tedbir ve teşebbüslerden itibaren başlar. ünce Katolikler, daha sonra Protestan (Amerikalı, İngiliz, Fransız ve Alman) misyonerler Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'ndaki etnik unsur ve gayrimüslimleri kullanarak, kışkırtarak, milli bilinç çalışmaları yaparak ve bölerek merkezi otoriteye karşı çıkmaya yönelttiler. İsyan edenleri teşvik ve himaye ettiler. Onlara ırk, din, ahlak, dil ve tarih konusunda ayrılıkçı-bölücü bir misyon ve motivasyon aşıladılar. Okullarla, yurtlarla, yuvalarla, kilise ve havralarla tahkim ve en ileri, modern silahlarla teçhiz ettiler. 

Bu tarihten itibaren Yahudi ırkı (Musevi) ve İsevi millet, mensup (mansıp) ve mezheplerine ait ne kadar Kilise, Havra ve dini kurum görüntüsü altında faaliyet gösteren bina, tesis ve mütemmim cüzü varsa tamamı adeta bir askeri üs, ihanet şebekeleri (hain) eğitim merkezi, silah-mühimmat sevk, intikal, destek ve tahkim (istihkam) merkezi olarak faaliyet gösterdi. (*) 

Devlet yönetiminde en ileri ve etkin, güçlü ve muktedir; Dini, ilmi ve askeri müesseselerde ise; Ayırıcı, bölücü, tefrika yaratan, örgütlü fesat unsurları haline getirip, elçilik, ataşelik ve konsoloslukları marifetiyle (açık-gizli) himaye ettiler. 

(*) F.A., 25 Nisan 2005'te Yeşim Seliz ve B.Aslan

(*) Son 4 yılda Anadoluğda 40 bin adet kilise açılmış bulunmaktadır. (basın)

Yazarın Diğer YazılarıKIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (6) Son40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU ANADOLU (5)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU - ANADOLU (3)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (2)KIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU (1)Kıbrıs için ğacilen ve derhalğ laheyğe

----------


## anau

40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU - ANADOLU (3) 

Anadoluğda yaşamış eski kavimlere ait medeniyet kalıntılarını, devletimizin sınırları içinde kaldığı için insanlık adına korumak, onlardan turizm aracı olarak istifade etmek başka şey; onlarla hissi, milli bağ kurmaya çalışmak başka şeydir. Bu iki ayrı konuyu birbirine karıştırmamak lazımdır. Kaldı ki ğeski Anadolu medeniyetleri, kültür ve inanç bakımından bize çok uzaktır. Sanat eserleri vasıtasıyla bile onlarla hissi bir bağlantı kurabilmek bir hayli güçtür. Bunun sebebi, bizim bin yıldan beri onlardan çok farklı bir kültür iklimi içinde yaşamamızdır.ğ(14) 

Oysa, tarihi eserlere karşı Atatürk ve Türk Milletiğnin gösterdiği himaye, sahiplik, saygı ve koruma, başta Batı medeniyetleri (!) olmak üzere hiçbir devlet ve millet tarafından düşünülmemekte, tam aksine Osmanlı, Türk ve İslam eserleri tam bir haset, kıskançlık ve amansız bir kindarlık ve nefretle yok edilmektedir. İslam medeniyetini, özgün eserleri, bilim ve kültüre derin katkıları, yüksek değerleri ve insani yaşam biçimi bakımından başta Endülüs örneği olmak üzere bütün Avrupa da kazıyan papalık, Portekiz ve İspanyadır. Osmanlı-Müslüman-Türk eserleri yönünden ise Batıda Po ovasından (İtalya) tutun, eski Yugoslavya, Arnavutluk, Yunanistan, Bulgaristan, Macaristan ve Romanya en kötü örnekler durumundadır. üstelik vahşi batı bu tahribatı örgütlü ve planlı bir biçimde yapmaktadır. 

Bu amaçla Sırp-üetnik, Schwaba (Alman-Fransız-İtalyan) ağırlıklı olarak (1364) kurulan, ürna Ruka diye anılan ve Osmanlığya çok büyük hasar, maddi-manevi zarar veren ve büyük tahribatların mesulü olan ğkara elğ çetesi bu devletler tarafından sevk, idare ve organize edilmiş olup; Kara Elğ in birinci vazifesi Türk ve Müslümanları, ikinci vazifesi ise: Türk ve Müslüman eserlerini yok etmek, Türk ve Müslümanların Musevi, İsevi ve diğer dünya halklarına vaki himmet ve hizmetlerini unutturarak tarihten silmek, üçüncü ve son (muhtelif namlar altında güncel) vazifesi de: Türk, Osmanlı ve İslam kaynaklarını tahrif ederek, günümüz AB stratejilerinin gerçekleşmesine zemin hazırlamaktır. 

Hariçte daima ve her fırsatta bu yıkım, tarumar, tahribat, tarihten ve tabiattan silme eylemini sürdüren bu menfur örgüt (CR/daha sonra CFR) vasıtasıyla 16 Eylül 1863ğde Amerikalı misyoner Christopher Robert, dönemin en yüksek dereceli mason, misyoner casus ve Yahudilerinden, İstanbulğ da yerleşik, tebaadan bir tüccar Cyrus Hamlin ile papalık ve patrikhane tarafından kurulan Robert Kolej; Osmanlının parçalanması ile Türkğlerin üz Yurdu Anadoluğnun maddi ve manevi tahribatını üstlenecek ve fiilen yürütecek kadroların oluşturulması görevini üstlenmiş ve yürütmüştür. 

1900ğlerden itibaren her derece ve düzeyde devlette yerleşik (kadrolaşmış hale gelen) resmen görev, yetki ve sorumluluk alan Robert Kolej mezunları; Harici bedhahlara büyük destek sağlamış ve dahili bedhahlar sıfatıyla yetiştirildikleri ve kirli amaca uyum sağladıkları için en büyük ihanetlerini Osmanlığya karşı tezgahlayarak, art arda ihanet ve bizzat hazırlanan felaketlerle koskoca devleti bitirmişlerdir. Daha bitmedi...

Bu sistemli ajitasyon, cebri işgal, faşist yönetim, jenosit-soykırım, şer ve şeytani zihniyet tarafından 12 Adalar, Girit ve Rodosğta tek bir Türk eseri kalmamış; şimdilerde Güney Kıbrıs çete devleti dahi Türk-İslam eserlerini mezarlık ve tarihi evler, türbe, han ve hamamlar dahil yer yüzünden silmeye ve yok etmeye koyulmuştur. İşte ğbatı medeniyetiğ dediğimiz kefere bu kadar cahil, cani ve ruh dengesi bozuk bir katiller güruhudur. 

Bulgaristanğdan öte, Romanyağdan itibaren Azerbaycanğa kadar olan coğrafyada da aynı eser-tarih katliamını görmek mümkündür. Osmanlı-Türk, İslam eserlerine karşı en büyük katliamı ise İslam düşmanı ve din tüccarı Vahhabi Suud ailesi yapmıştır ve halada yapmaktadır. Aslen Beni Kaynuka soyundan asaleten Yahudi (dönme) olan Suudğlar ve Faysalğlar; Kafadan ABD, gönülden İsrail ve mideden İngiltere ve Fransağya bağlı, lakin dünyanın bir numaralı Atatürk ve Türk düşmanıdırlar. Nihai vukuatları ise, Mekkeğde kalan son Osmanlı kalesini de yerle bir etmek ve yıkılan kalenin yerine bir otel yapmak olmuştur. Hatırlayınız. Dahildeki Robert Kolej orijinli yöneticiler ile El Ezher çıkışlı din tüccarları Arapğa çanak tutmuş ve muhtemelen bazı kirli çıkarlar ve esasen taptıkları para uğruna kutsal şehir Mekke-i Mükerreme de kalan son ecdat eserine sahip çıkamamışlardır. 

Bu ğtek tanrıları PARA olanğ fakat yanı sıra İsrail-AB-ABDğye de tapan Robert Kolej, şam veya El Ezher orijinli Anadolu düşmanları, dönme, devşirme ve sabetaylar; TC dışında yer alan nadir Türk ve İslam eserlerinin tahribine (mahsus) seyirci kaldıklarından başka, 1963 yılından itibaren AB destekli projeler ihdas ederek; Sözde ğDinler Arası Diyalogğ, ğHaç Turizmini Teşvikğ, ğAnadolu Kültür ve Medeniyetlerini Yaşatmağ adı altında ğAnadolu Türk (Sümer, Eti/Hitit, Selçuklu, Osmanlı ve diğer) eserlerini yok etme ve tamamı putperestlere ait sapık tapınak, meyhane, Pazar, panayır ve tiyatrolardan ibaret ğeski Romağ eserlerini, tarihi dekor, adet, gelenek ve görenekleri dahil ihya etme kalkışmalarına çanak tutmaktadırlar. 

Oysa, bütün bu eserler Türkğün iyi niyetli koruması, sahiplenmesi, engin hoşgörü ve müsamahası sayesinde bu günlere ulaşabilmiş değil midir? Bütün bu kin, nefret, cürüm işlemek için insanları, devlet ve milletleri tahrik, örgütlü güçleri teşvik ve yegane eğilim, amaç ve varlık sebebi Türk milletini Anadoluğ dan tahliye olan papa (BABA)ğnın son mesajı:

ğüLKENİZİ (Anadoluğyu) VE DİNİZİ (İslamğı) BIRAKINğ değil mi!(*) 

Fazla uzatmayalım.

İşte, bu ve benzer binlerce nedenle, dünyanın en medeni milleti Türklerdir. 

Geri kalmışlık sadece ekonomi ve teknoloji alanındadır. 

Oğ da ğMadde ve Manada Bütünlükğ konulu makalemizde (15) bütün safhalarıyla arz ve izah ettiğimiz şekilde; Gaflet ve dalalete düşen son Osmanlılar, İttihat ve Terakki partisi mensupları ile bunların himayesinden yararlanarak vatanı tahrip eden dahili ve harici bedhahların ABD ve AB ülkeleriyle müşterek marifetidir. 

Ancak, hangi maksatla olursa olsun, Türkiye tarihini Türk tarihinden kopararak ğAnadolu tarihiğ ve ğAnadolu medeniyetleriğ içinde mütalaa etmek isteyenlerin artık gaflet ve dalalet-ihanet uykusundan uyanmaları gerekir. üünkü böyle bir anlayış Türklüğü bölmekten, Türkiye Türklüğünü dünya Türklerinden koparmaktan başka bir işe yaramaz. 

Bu istikamette faaliyet gösteren gafil ve hainler hakkında Atatürk; ğTürk birliğiğ ne inanıyorum, çünkü onu görüyorumğ diyerek işaret etmiş, Türk Birliğini nihai hedef olarak göstermiş ve katği irşadını bu şekilde bildirmiştir. (16) 

Ulu önder Atatürkğün bu istikametteki kararlılığının bir başka delili de;

ğBugün Sovyetler Birliği dostumuzdur. Komşumuzdur. Müttefikimizdir. Bu dostluğa ihtiyacımız vardır. Fakat, yarın ne olacağını kimse bu günden kestiremez. Tıpkı Osmanlı gibi, tıpkı Avusturya-Macaristan gibi parçalanabilir. Ufalanabilir. Bugün elinde sımsıkı tuttuğu milletler avuçlarından kaçabilirler. Dünya yeni bir dengeye ulaşabilir. İşte o zaman Türkiye ne yapacağını bilmelidir. Bizim bir dostumuzun idaresinde; Dili bir, inancı bir, özü bir kardeşlerimiz vardır. Onlara sahip çıkmaya hazır olmalıyız. Hazır olmak, yalnızca o günü susup beklemek değildir. Hazırlanmak lazımdır. Millet buna nasıl hazırlanır ? Manevi köprüleri sağlam tutarak.. Dil bir köprüdür. İnanç bir köprüdür. Milletimize inmeli ve olayları böldüğü tarihimiz içinde bütünleşmeliyiz. Onların, (Türkiye dışındaki Türklerin) bize yaklaşmasını bekleyemeyiz. Bizim onlara yaklaşmamız gerekli.ğ (17)

Burada verilmek istenen çok açık bir masaj var. Oğ da, ğünce ve mutlaka Misak-ı Milli sınırlarını korumak, tahkim etmek ve tamamlamak gerekir. Tamamlamak nedir ? Milli yeminin icabı olan Kıbrıs, 12 Adalar, Selanik dahil Batı Trakya, Musul-Kerkük ve Nahçivanğı geri alarak ülkemiz sınırlarına katmak, Azerbaycan sınırlarına dayanmak suretiyle Türk Birliğiğne giden yolu açmaktır.ğ Alınması gereken mesaj ve anlaşılması-yapılması gereken budur. Bu da, önce ANADOLUğ da sağlamlaşmak ve ebedileşmek ile mümkündür. 

ünce, Anadolu üzerindeki kara bulutlar dağıtılmak ve Avrasya sağlama alınmak, milli hakimiyet, hürriyet-bağımsızlık ve hükümranlık garanti altına alınmak zorundadır. 

Büyük nutkunda Gazi Mustafa Kemal şöyle diyordu: ğDünyanın bize saygı göstermesini istiyorsak, önce bizim kendi benliğimize ve milliyetimize bu saygıyı hissi, fikri ve fiili olarak bütün davranış ve hareketlerimizle gösterelim. Bilelim ki, milli benliğini bulamayan milletler başka milletlerin avı olurlar. Milli varlığımıza düşman olanlarla dost olmayalım. Böylelerine karşı bir Türk şairinin dediği gibi;

ğTürküm ve düşmanım sana, kalsam da bir kişiğ diyelim. 

Düşmanlarımıza bu gerçeği anlattığımız gün, fikrimize, idealimize, geleceğimize yan bakan her kişiyi düşman kabul ettiğimiz gün, milli benliğe uzanacak her eli şiddetle kırdığımız, milletin önüne dikilecek her engeli derhal devirdiğimiz gün, gerçek kurtuluşa ulaşacağız. Ve, sizler gibi aydın, azimli, imanlı gençler sayesinde bu kurtuluşa ulaşacağımıza emin olabilirsiniz..ğ (18)

Ayrıca; ğTürk milleti kurtuluş savaşından beri, hatta bu savaşa atılırken bile, mahkÃ»m milletlerin hürriyet ve bağımsızlık davalarıyla ilgilenmeyi, o davalara yardım etmeyi benimsemiştir. Böyle olunca, kendi soydaşlarının hürriyet ve bağımsızlıklarına ilgisiz davranılması elbette uygun görülemez. Fakat, milliyet davası şuursuz ve ölçüsüz bir dava şeklinde düşünülmemeli ve savunulmalıdır. Milliyet davası siyasi bir mücadele konusu olmadan önce şuurlu bir ideal meselesidir. şuurlu bir ideal demek pozitif bilimlere ve bilimsel yöntemlere dayandırılmış bir hedef ve gaye demektir. O halde, propagandalarda denenmiş yöntemlere müracaat etmek şarttır. 

Türkiye dışında kalmış olan Türkler, önce kültür meseleleriyle ilgilenmelidirler. Nitekim biz, Türklük davasını böyle uygun bir ölçüde ele almış bulunuyoruz. Büyük Türk tarihine, Türk dilinin kaynaklarına, zengin lehçelerine, eski Türk eserlerine önem veriyoruz. Baykal ötesindeki Yakut Türkleriğnin dil ve kültürlerini bile ihmal etmiyoruz.ğ (19) 

Dahası; ğTürk eli büyüktür ve yeryüzünde yalnız o büyüktür. Her yeri dolduran Türkğtür ve her yanı aydınlatan Türkğün yüzüdür. Diyarbakırlı, Vanlı, Erzurumlu, Trabzonlu, İstanbullu, Trakyalı ve Makedonyalı hep bir ırkın evlatları, hep aynı cevherin damarlarıdır. Bizim yeni işimiz budur. Bu damarlar birbirini tanısın. Bu dediğim şey olduğu zaman, başka bir alem görülecek ve alem dünyaya hayret verecektir. Türkğün varlığı bu köhne aleme yeni ufuklar açacak güneş ne demek, o zaman görülecek. Bu karmaşık işlerin içinden yükselebilmek için bize dirilik gerekir. Birlik onunla beraber yürür. Diri yalnız Türk milletidir. Birliği ortaya koyan da Türktür, dilediğine ne olduğunu anlatan da Türkğtür, çalışalımğ(20) 

Bu ayrıntıları, bilhassa 1938ğden itibaren yürürlüğe konulan içine kapanma, Türk dünyasından uzaklaşma ve Batının tefessüh etmiş kültürüne entegre olma eğilimlerinin, başta Atatürk olmak üzere ğkurucu unsurunğ kahir ekseriyeti tarafından tasvip edilmediğini açıklamak ve ispatlamak maksadı ile konuya eklemiş bulunuyorum. 

şimdi tekrar ayrıntılara daldığımız yere dönelim:

Yine dilimizi ğüzleştirmeğ adı arkasında da aynı oyunların oynandığı düşünülürse, izah etmeye çalıştığımız ğAnadolucu tarih ve siyaset anlayışınınğ, ğAnadolu medeniyetleriğ sevdalılarının eliyle dünya Türklüğünün merkezi ve öncüsü olmaya çalışan Türkiye Türklüğü üzerinde oynanan. oyunları kolayca anlaşılır. 

Hele bunları Atatürkçülük adına yapmak büyük bir Türk milliyetçisi, Türklüğün 20.yüzyıldaki büyük öncüsü Atatürkğe karşı gaflet içinde değil ihanet içinde olmak demektir. 

ğTarih yazmak, tarih yapmak kadar önemlidir. Eğer yazan, yapana sadık kalmaz ise, değişmiş olan hakikat şüpheli bir şekil alır ki, beşeriyetin yolunu değiştirir. Biz daima hakikati arayan ve onu buldukça ve bulduğumuza kani oldukça söylemeye cesaret gösteren insanlar olmalıyız. Tarih bir milletin kanını, hakkını, varlığını, hiçbir zaman inkar etmez, edemez.ğ (21) 

Anadolu (AVRASYA) ile bu coğrafyayı bütünleyip tamamlayan Suriye, Lübnan ve Kudüs interlandı, yıllar önce batının ğmüstakbel yaşam alanığ olarak seçilmiş ve belirlenmiş, dünyanın en önemli, değerli, iklimi ideal ve zengin topraklarıdır. 

Oldum olası batının gözü buradadır. 

Bu batı için bir idealdir. Sevdadır. 

Bu sevdadan kolay kolayda vazgeçmeleri mümkün değildir.

Bu nedenle, büyük önder Atatürkğün yukarda açıklanan ve ğezel-ebed düşman batınınğ menfur emellerine dikkat çeken söz, nasihat ve vasiyetleri, bütün Anadolu, dünya ve uzay Türklüğü tarafından bilinmeli, çok dikkatli, tedbirli ve akıllı olunmalıdır. 

Aslında bu, 1500 yıldır inatla, ısrarla sürdürülen menfur bir değzinformasyon ve psikolojik harpğ in ürünüdür. Bu taktikle Selçuklu öncesi Anadolu kana bulanmış, Selçuklu parçalanmış, Anadolu Beyliklerine ihanet ve fesat tohumları saçılmış ve Osmanlığnın yeni bir Türk Devleti olarak kurulmasını önlemek için her türlü gayret sarf edilmiştir. Osmanlı kurulduktan sonra ise, İsevi din adamları, Yahudiler, Hahamlar, Kilise, PAPA ve Papazlar kullanılarak çok sinsi ve alçakça bir faaliyetle 1923ğe kadar bu menfur faaliyetlerini ısrarla sürdürmüşlerdir. 

üyle ki, Osmanlığyı yıkan ve parçalayan, ırkçılığı körükleyen ve bölücülük yapan bütün din ve devlet adamları (çete başları) milli sınırlar içinde faaliyet gösteren misyoner okulları ve yabancı misyon kolejlerinden mezundur. 

Bu hain, menfur planın ikinci aşama, son evresi olan ve Osmanlı Coğrafyasını taksim etmek, parçalamak ve bölmek amacını matuf Birinci Dünya Savaşığnın Anadoluğda vaki hareket ve faaliyetlerini şöyle bir gözden geçirelim bakalım: 

Tıpkı bugün olduğu gibi o zaman da yabancılar toprak alıyorlardı. Başta Ege, Akdeniz, Hatay, Van ve civarı ile Kars, Rize (Potamya-Güneysu) dolaylarında bu arazi ve emlak alımları yoğunlaşmıştı. üzellikle, Merzifon'da, Amerikalı misyonerler bazı arazi ve tarlaları satın almışlardı. Merzifon, Pontus faaliyetinin bölgedeki önemli merkezlerinden biri olmuştu. "1884 tarihinde Amerikan misyonerlerinin teşebbüsüyle şehrin kuzeyinde bir kısım arazi ve tarlalar satın alınmıştı. Buralarda inşaata başlanarak kısa zamanda ev, okul, aşhane, kütüphane, marangozhane, eczane, hastane gibi birçok müesseseler meydana getirilmişti. üksüzler ve dilsizler mektebi de bulunduğu gibi, o zamanlara göre ilk, orta, lise derecesinde tahsil gösterilen her derece ve düzeyde okul ve Kolejlerde lisan olarak İngilizce, Fransızca, Rumca ve Ermenice okutuluyor ve konuşuluyordu. Kısmen Arapça, Farsça, Türkçe dersleri de vardı."

Atatürk bir yandan Milli Mücadeleyi örgütlüyor, bir yandan da yabancıların dört bir yanda yürüttüğü ihanet faaliyetlerini tespit etmeye, izlemeye ve önlemeye çalışıyordu. Zira, bütün Misyoner okulları Kurtuluş Savası'na karsı emperyalist işgalci güç ve ülkelerin savaş aygıtı konumunda ve durumunda idiler. Asi ve işgalci düşmanla, casusluk, tahkim, iaşe, ibade ve insan gücü temin-takviye dahil tam bir işbirliği içinde hareket etmekte ve faaliyet göstermekte idiler. Atatürk ve arkadaşları tarafından yürütülen milli mücadeleye karşı çok hain ve mukavim bir güç durumuna gelmişlerdi. 

Bu yolda Amerikalıların yardımı ve yönetiminde, Merzifon Amerikan Koleji'ne Amerikan malı silahlar getirilmiş, Rum gençleri örgütlenmiş, okulda ayrılıkçı kulüpler kurulmuştu. Büyük Millet Meclisi hükümetinin kararıyla büyük bir soruşturma başlatıldı ve okul kapatıldı. Bunu diğer il ve bölgelerdeki misyoner okullarının kapatılması takip etti. Atatürk'ün masonlar ve misyonerliğe karşı nefreti büyük ve tavrı net idi. ürneğin, ağır işgal koşullarında, Amerikanın Yakındoğu Heyeti'nin yetimhane, çiftlik ve okul açmak için izin istemesine karşı aldığı tutum son derece sertti. ( devam edecek )


M Nevruz Sınacı

14 Prof. Dr. Mehmet Kaplan, Anadolu Medeniyetleri ve Biz Türk Edebiyatı Dergisi, Eylül-1983 

(*) Prof. Dr. üzcan YENİüERİ, Barem-Ekim: 2006, s. 66-67

15 Belde Gazetesi, Sıra Dışı, 9.10,11 ve 12 Eylül 2006 ğ Ankara

16 Dr. Oğuz DOĞAN, Türk Dünyası Edebiyatı

17 Atatürk, 29.Ekim.1933 ğ Türk Dünyası, üağrı Kürşat Yüce, Tutibay Yayınları, Ankara-2001

18 1923-Atatürkğün Söylev ve Demeçleri, Cilt: II, 1952, Türk İnkılap Tarihi Ens. Yay. 

19 Türk Kültürü Dergisi, Sayı: 13, Abdülkadir İnan ğ 1963/332

20 tatürk Kültür, Dil ve Tarih Yüksek Kurulu-Atatürk Araştırma Merkezi Yayınları, Atatürkçü Düşünce, S: 540 ğ 1992 / 359 Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK, Nutuk ğ c: III,

Yazarın Diğer YazılarıKIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (6) Son40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU ANADOLU (5)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU - ANADOLU (4)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (2)KIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU (1)Kıbrıs için ğacilen ve derhalğ laheyğe

----------


## anau

40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (2) 

Atatürkğün tarih çalışmalarının esas gaye ve ana hedefinin, Türk tarihinin bütün devirlerinin aydınlatılmasına yönelik olduğunu; İkinci amaç ve hedefin ise: üzellikle, Avrupalıların haksız ve asılsız iddialarına karşı bilimsel veriler ve belgelerle cevap vermek maksadına matuf bulunduğunu (dayandığını) daha önce ifade etmiş ve açıklamıştık. 

Ancak, Atatürk, bu ikinci derecedeki gaye için bir tarih tezi geliştirmeyi düşündü. Düşündüğü bu teze göre: ğTürk ırkı Anadoluğda ilk devlet kuran bir millettir. Bu ırkın kültür yurdu, ilk zamanlarda iklimi müsait Orta Asya idi. İklimi daha sonra değişti. Yüksek bir ziraat hayatına geçen, madenlerin kullanılmasını bulan bir topluluk göç etmek zorunda kaldı; Orta Asyağdan doğuya, güneye, batıda Hazar Denizinin kuzey ve güneyinde olmak üzere yayıldı; gittikleri yerlere yerleşerek bildiklerini oralara yaydılar ve geliştirdiler; bazı yerlerde yerli halk ile karıştılar. Irak, Anadolu, Mısır ve Ege medeniyetlerinin ilk kurucuları Orta Asyalı brakisefal ırkın temsilcileridir. Biz bugünkü Türkler de onların çocuklarıyız.ğ (07) 

Cumhuriyetin ilk yıllarında yeni geliştirilen bu tezi, Afet İnan da şöyle özetliyor: ğDünyada yüksek kültürün ilk beşiği Orta Asyağdaki Türk anayurtlarıdır. O kültürü kuranlar ve bütün dünyaya yayanlar da Türklerdir. (08) 

Anadolu, kültür ve medeniyetin bütün dünyaya yayıldığı yerdir. Bütün dünya bu konuda hemfikirdir. Art niyetli batılılar tarafından ısrarla ihtilaf konusu yapılan mesele ise; Bütün medeniyetlere beşiklik, ve hatta ğANALIKğ etmiş olan ve adını bu vasıftan alan, yer yüzünün tek (en değerli) toprak parçası ğAnadoluğ medeniyetinin; Türklerle değil, başkaca ırk, soy ve milletlerle başladığı iddiasıdır. 

Bu iddialar en az ğbülbül dağığ masalı kadar yalan ve uydurmadır. (*)
Buraya kadar yapılan izahlardan da anlaşılacağı üzere, Atatürk, Orta Asyağdan Anadoluğ ya uzanan Türk tarihini bir bütün olarak düşünmüş, dolaylı olarak da Anadoluğnun eski tarihi ile ilgilendirip irtibatlamıştır. Onun tarih çalışmalarının gayesi, Anadoluğnun Türk vatanı oluşundan önceki tarihini araştırmak değil, Türk tarihini bütün veçheleriyle araştırıp ortaya koymak; Buna bağlı olarak da son müstakil Türk devleti olan Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğni üzerinde kurduğu Anadoluğda bulunmamızı haklı gösterecek delilleri bulmaktır. 
Başta Sümerler, Hitit-Etiler, Aka ve Akatlar olmak üzere Anadoluğda kurulan eski kültür ve medeniyetlere, yani Avrasya-Anadoluğnun gerçek sahip ve tarihi sakinlerine ğTürklereğ karşı; Daha erken-yakın dönem batılı göçmen ve işgalcileri Rum-Romalı, Pontus, adalı ve Makedonlara dayanarak, mesnetsiz hak iddia edenlere karşı manevi bir savunma silahı hazırlaması bunun içindir. 

DAHASI: Tekrarlamakta yarar var.Lozan Antlaşmasından dokuz yıl sonra 1933ğde General Mac Arthurğa ğAllah nasip eder, ömrüm vefa ederse Musul, Kerkük, Kıbrıs ve 12 Adaları geri alacağım. Selanikğte dahil olmak üzere, Batı Trakyağyı TüRKİYE hudutları içine katacağımğ (09) demesi, ğMisak-ı Milli sınırlarını tamamlama, bütünleme ve geleceğe sınırlarla ilgili bir sorun bırakmamağ konusundaki azim, irade ve kararlılığından dolayıdır. 

Bu kararlılık, aynı zamanda gelecek nesillere bir vasiyet, ifa ve icrası zorunlu bir kutsal vazife, güvenlik stratejisi, kısa-yakın dönem ideali, Anadolu Türk ülküsü ve ğOrdular ilk hedefiniz Akdenizğdir. İleri..ğ ve/veya ğMuasır medeniyet seviyesini aşmakğ gibi, alınması ve varılması zorunlu bir ğHEDEFğ tir. 
Bazılarının zannettiği ve art niyetle-kasıtla iddia ettiği gibi Atatürk, Orta Asya Türk tarihine (BüYüK ATA YURDUNA) göz yumarak, Türklüğün tarihini Anadoluğnun eski kavimlerine (Sümerler, Hititler, Etiler vs. gibi) bilinçsiz ve dayanaksız teorilerle bağlamaya çalışmamıştır. Aksine, objektif ve gerçekçi bir yaklaşımla Anadoluğnun eski medeniyetleri ile Türk tarihini birleştirme esasına dayanan yeni, doğru ve gerçekçi ğorijinal tarih teziniğ de; Bütün Türk bilim adamları ve kanaat önderlerinin üzerinde mutabık kaldığı ğorijinal bir sentezğ olarak Orta Asya Türklüğüne, Ata Yurda bağlamıştır. 

Bilindiği gibi onun dil ırkçılarına karşı geliştirdiği ğGüneş Dil Teorisiğ de Orta Asya kaynağına dayanmakta idi. 

Atatürkğün Dil ve Tarih tezleri, sentezleri hep aynı anlayışın eseridir. 
Ancak ve maalesef, 1938 tarihli ğkarşıdevrimğ ve Kemalizmğin ğgizlenen rejimğ haline getirilmesi nedeniyle ikisi de tarihi birer ğsakıncalı hatırağ olarak kalmıştır. 
Yani, her şeyin açık seçik, net anlaşılır biçimde ortada, görünür-bilinir olmasına rağmen, aklın, ilmin ve sağ duyunun; ğMilli Tarih şuurununğ hakim olamadığı Türkiyeğde pek çok konu gibi, Atatürkğ ün tarih, dil ve din (laiklik) kuramları ve anlayışı da gayesinden saptırılmaya çalışılmıştır. üstelik adı, hayatının muhtelif evreleri, sonradan uydurulmuş sözde hatıraları ve ğbir bütünün içinden cımbızla seçilip ayrılan ve özel bir maharetle amaca uydurulanğ vecizeleri kullanılmak ve menfur amaçlara alet edilmek sureti ile... 
şöyle ki; 

Büyük Ata, Türk İnkılabının önderi ve Cumhuriyetin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğün aramızdan ayrılarak ebedi istirahatgahına çekildiği günün hemen ertesinde ğkarşıdevrimğ başlatarak, ezeli Türk düşmanları Lord Kingros ve Lloyd Georgeğun yoluna giren kadrocular, aydınlıkçılar, dahili-harici bedhahlar, sabetay, dönme, devşirme, ateist ve paganlar (batı uşakları, Türk ve İslam düşmanları) tarafından; 11.Kasım.1938ğden itibaren, Türk Milletine şanlı geçmişini unutturmak, milli şuur ve köklü medeniyetinden koparmak; üzellikle ve bilhassa ATATüRKğ ü ebediyen hafızalardan silmek için uygulanan menfur, sinsi emperyalist psiko-harp planına göre: TüRK ün Anadoluğ ya gelişi inatla-ısrarla; 26.Ağustos 1071 Malazgirt Zaferine dayandırılmaya çalışılmıştır. 

Bu bir Grek (Yunan-Rum), Sanskrit ve Latin tezidir. Maksatlı ve yalandır. 
Ancak, Gaflet ve dalaletle, ısrarla devam ettirilen AB sürecinde bu ve benzeri beyin yıkama, bölme-parçalama taktikleri sistematik bir bütün olarak devam ettirilmektedir. 
Başta Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı müfredatında yer alan bütün (resmi) ders kitapları olmak üzere, piyasada satılan ve özellikle 1938-1950, 1960-2005 arasında basılan kitapların tamamında bu bilgi böyle verilmekte, yalan söylenmekte, tarih tahrif edilmekte ve körpe beyinler ğbilinçleğ yıkanmaktadır. 

İlgili, yetkili ve sorumlular gaflet ve dalalet içindedir. 
Komşu Yunan Anadoluğya İyonya derken ve Anadolu halkının kahir ekseriyetiğ nin Türkleştirilmiş ve İslamlaştırılmış Rum-Yunanlı olduğunu iddia ederken; Bu aymazlık, utanmazlık, ilgisizlik ve kayıtsızlık hicap vericidir. üstelik, İngiliz, Fransız, Amerikan ve Alman kayıt ve kaynakları da bu saçma sapan, asılsız ve mesnetsiz iddiaları tasdik eder ve doğrular nitelikte olup, bu muharref, sahte, uydurma, hayal mahsulü belge ve bilgiler pekala Yunan-Rum ve Ermeni soykırımı gibi, daha büyük ve alçakça bir yalanın, iftiranın sözde ispatı için kullanılmaya kalkışılmaktadır. 

Bütün bu milletlerin ders kitaplarında koyu bir Türk düşmanlığı işlenmektedir. 
Buna mukabil, bizim ders kitaplarımızda Ermeni mezalimi, Rum-Yunan, İngiliz, Fransız, Alman ve Amerikan zulmüne ilişkin tek bir satır bile yoktur. 

Oysa, bu milletler 312 yılından bu yana Anadoluğda asimilasyon, soykırım, haçlı seferi, gasp, irtikap, katliam ve soykırım yapmakla; Misyoner okulları açmakla ve Anadolu Türk medeniyetini yok etmeye teşebbüsle malul ve mahkum milletlerdir. 
üoğu tarih kitabı yazarının Ermeni, Rum, dönme ve devşirme orijinli olduğu göz ardı edilerek, onların kitaplarına itibar edilmekte, ilgili ülkelerin ders programlarında yer alan aleni ğTüRK DüşMANLIĞIğ na rağmen Türk çocukları adeta ğDüşmanlarımıza Dostğ bir ruh hali (psikoloji) içinde yetiştirilmeye çalışılmaktadır. 

Dünyada eşi benzeri görülmemiş bir şey de, ğMİLLİğ vasfını haiz iki bakanlıktan biri ve, katği surette yabancıların görev almaması gereken bir yerde ğMilli Eğitim Bakanlığığ nda yabancı uzmanların çalıştırılması ve hem de söylendiğine göre: Talim Terbiye Kurulunğ nda görev yapmalarına müsaade olunmasıdır. 

Böyle bir vakıa gerçekse; Türk milletinin yapısında, çatısında, kimlik ve kişiliğinde meydana gelen yozlaşma, çürüme, ahlaki ve milli erozyonun suçlusu ve sorumlusu, bizzat, bu hale rıza göstererek görev yapan Milli Eğitim Bakanlarıdır. Bu bakanları atayan kabineler adına Başbakanlar ve onay mercii olan Cumhurbaşkanlarıdır. 

Daha sonra tekrar değinmek üzere, şimdi devam edelim: 

Yukarda açıklanan menfur süreçte: 
ğAnadoluğda kurulmuş bütün eski medeniyetlerde Türklüğün hakkı vardır. üünkü bütün yüksek kültürler, medeniyetler Orta Asyağdan çıkmıştır. Orta Asyağnın yerli kavmi de Türklerdirğ anlayışı, fikir-tez ve gerçeği tersine çevrilerek çok garip, fanatik batıcı ve Türk düşmanlığı ile malul bir mantıkla adeta: 

ğTürklerin ataları eski Anadolu kavimleridir; Orta Asya ile bir ilgileri yoktur. Varsa bile Anadoluğya geldikten sonra, melez (karma-karışık, orijini kaybolmuş) bir millet ortaya çıkmıştır. Biz onların devamıyızğ gibi, hiçbir bilimsel yanı ve dayanağı olmayan ve sadece Türk düşmanlarının ekmeğine yağ süren ğbilim ve gerçek dışı bir iddiağ şekline getirilmiştir. 
Maalesef itibar edilen de budur. 

Bu görüşü ısrarla savunanlardan birisi olan Melih Cevdet Anday, bir yazısında şöyle diyor: ğBugün bilimsel tarihin kaynakları çok daha gerilere götürülmüş ve yorumlar çok değişik biçimler almaya başlamıştır.(...) Bugün bile çocuklarımızın ilkokul kitaplarında Orta Asyağdan -anayurdumuz- diye söz edilmektedir. Buna üzülmek azdır. üıldırmalıyız. Bizim ana yurdumuz Orta Asya ise, Anadolu nemiz oluyor? Bu soruya karşılık bir Yunanlı çıkıp da ğo da bizim ana yurdumuzğ derse hoşlanacağımızı pek sanmıyorum. Oysa biz Atatürkğle birlikte bu toprağın uygarlıklarını benimseme yolunu tutmuşuzdur.ğ(10) 
Böyle saçma bir yorum ve anlayışla, Atatürkçülüğü ve onun tarih anlayışı ile tarihi gerçekleri bağdaştırmak mümkün değildir. 

Zira Türklüğün anayurdunun Orta Asya olduğu tarihi belgelerle sabittir. 
Ayrıca Atatürk devrinde ve onun emirleri ile iki defa yayınlanan ğTürk Tarihinin Ana Hatlarığ adlı kitabın ilk cümlesi ğTürklerin ana yurdu Orta Asyağdırğ şeklindedir. (10) 
Atatürk, Türklüğü ve Türk tarihini mutlak bir bütün olarak düşünmüş ve haklı olarak öyle değerlendirmiştir. Doğru olan da budur. 

Ona göre Türklük ve Türk tarihinin kaynağı Orta Asyağdır. 
Bütün Türkler, Orta Asyağdan dünyanın diğer bölgelerine yayılmışlardır. 
Bu konudaki fikirlerini şöyle ifade etmiştir: 

ğBizim Türk milletimiz eski ve şerefli bir millettir. Zaten Orta Asyağnın Altay yaylasında yetiştiği için kartalın meziyetlerini daha gençliğinde kazanmıştır. Ta uzakları görüşü ve hızlı bir uçuşu vardır. Ve bu ruhu barındıracak kadar kuvvetli bir beden sahibidir. Zaten maddi olsun, dimaği (akli) olsun hiçbir sıkıcı kudret içinde durmaz. Bu yaratılışta olduğundan yüksek ana yurdunun dünyadan uzak vaziyetine karşı isyan etmiştir. İşte o zaman bu ilk Türkler başlarını alarak, dünyanın hem doğusuna hem batısına yayıldılar.ğ(12) 
Atatürkğün Türklüğün kaynağını Orta Asyağya bağlayan ve bugün ilmi bir gerçek olan Türk tarihi anlayışını bir tarafa bırakıp, Türkiye Türklüğüne başka atalar aramak Türk tarihini saptırmaya çalışmaktır. 

Atatürk, bilim ve gerçek dışı bir şekilde, Anadolu Türklüğünün kaynağını eski Anadolu kavimlerine bağlamaya veya onlarla karışarak yeni bir melez millet meydana getirdiği fikrini yaymaya asla çalışmamıştır. Ancak, silahla müdafaa ettiği Anadoluğyu tarih ve kültür yoluyla da müdafaa etmek için çalışmıştır. Bugün ğmilli şuurğ sahibi olamamış bazı okumuşlarımız, Orta Asyağdan devam edip gelen Türk tarihi anlayışı yerine durmadan ğAnadolu Medeniyetiğ, ğAnadolu Uygarlıklarığ, ğAnadolu halklarığ, ğAnadolu insanığ v.s. gibi gariplikler icat etmektedirler. Anadoluğnun, bugünkü insanları da bütün halkı da Türkğtür. Türk milletinin en az 4000 yıllık yurdu ve mutlak bir parçasıdır Anadolu. ğAnadolu halkığ nın, ğAnadolu insanığ nın kültürü, gelenekleri, medeniyeti diye bir şey yok; Türk milletinin medeniyeti, kültürü, gelenekleri v.s. vardır.

İşte bu nokta-i nazardan hareketle Büyük ünder ATATüRK, yeni nesillere şöyle bir vasiyet, emanet ve ğUYARIDAğ bulunmuştur:

ATATüRKğten UYARI (Gazi Mustafa K. ATATüRK; Yersiz, gereksiz, sebepsiz ve anlamsız değil bir söz, tek bir sözcük bile söylememiştir. Peki, aşağıdaki sözleriyle Atatürk kimlere karşı Türk milletini uyarmak istemiştir? Düşünün ve konuyla ilgisini kurun bakalım!) 
ğTarihimizi inceleyiniz. Türkğün çektiği bütün felaketler, karşılaştığı tehlikeler ve kötülükler hep kendi öz benliğini, milli varlığını ihmal ederek, nereden geldiklerini ve ne oldukları, hangi nesle ait bulundukları belirsiz birtakım kimseleri kendilerine yönetici tanıyarak onların bilinçsiz bir aracı olmak durumuna düşmüş olmasıdır.ğ Mustafa K. Atatürk
şimdi söyleyin bakalım: 

Atatürkğün bu uyarısı, günümüz için de geçerli midir? 
Fakat, elbette, Türk milleti Anadoluğyu yurt-vatan edinmeden önce burada bazı kavimler, milletler ve medeniyetler bulunmuş olabilir. Fakat bunlarla Türklüğün ve Türk Medeniyetinin aynı topraklar üzerinde bulunmaktan başka bir bağı yoktur.(13) 
Bunu kimse iddia edemez. 

Anılan topluluklar, olsa olsa, Türk milletinin yüksek medeniyeti, temel bir değer olan insan sevgisi, adaletle himaye ve engin hoşgörüsüne dayanan ğdevlet geleneğiğ dahilinde varlıklarını sürdürmüş gruplar biçiminde düşünülebilir. 

07 Prof. Dr. Cengiz Orhonlu, Atatürk ve Tarih Görüşü, Türk Kültürü Dergisi, C: 6, Sayı: 61, Yıl: 1967
08 İkinci Tarih Kongresi Zabıtları, 1937, s.85
(*) Hamdi Yılmaz, Anayurt Gazetesi, (Neval Kavcar) 01-02/Eylül/2006 - Ankara
09 Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Dergisi, Temmuz-1992, s.333, Sayfa: 26 
10 Melih Cevdet Anday, Urla Yarımadasında Bir Gezinti, Milliyet Gazetesi, 27.7.1972, s.5 
11 Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları, 1930.s.1 
12 Prof. Dr. Orhan Türkdoğan, Türk Tarihinin Sosyolojisi, Birinci Kitap, s.49 Milli Eğitim Kültür Dergisi, C: 2; Sayı: 8, Türk Devleti Meselesi, Tercüman: 11.6.1984 
13 Prof. Dr. İbrahim Kafesoğlu, Ankarağda ki Anıt ve 16 Türk Devleti Meselesi, Tercüman Gazetesi, 11.6.1984

----------


## anau

KIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU (1) 

10 şubat 1947 tarihinde ğEgeğde bulunan On İki Adalar konusunda İtalya ile sulh görüşmeleri resmen başladı. Toplantıya üin, Fransa, İngiltere, Somali, İrlanda, Sovyetler Birliği, Avustralya, Belçika, Yeni Zelanda, Brezilya, Habeşistan, Yunanistan, Hindistan, Kanada, Polonya ve Türkiye ğTARAF üLKEğ olarak davet edildi. Fakat Türkiye, hukuken ve tarihi hakları itibarıyla taraf ülke olduğu ve katılma hakkı bulunduğu halde İnönü ve Recep Peker hükümetinin aldığı bir kararla; Görüşmelere ve muahedeye katılmak istemediğinden bütün haklarından feragat etmiş oldu. 

Hal böyle olunca, antlaşmanın 14. maddesi uyarınca ğflebisitğ yapılmasına gerek görülmedi ve bütün adalar (Türkiyeğnin taraf olmaması ve talepte bulunmaması nedeniyle) yegane istekli Yunanistanğa verildi. 

Tarihi bir fırsat, bilerek ve isteyerek kaçırıldı. 

Peki, bu sıra (aynı gün) İnönü ğ Peker hükümeti ile TBMM ne iş yapıyordu ? 

ğABD ile 06 Aralık 1946 günü (Abraham Lincolnğün Minnesotağda Kızılderili/Türk katliam ve soykırımı konusunda kesin emir verdiği tarihte) yapılan (Türkiye aleyhine vaki çok vahim, alçaltıcı ve milli menfaatlere en aykırı) ikili anlaşmayı, 5002 Sayılı Kanunla uygun görüp, onaylamak suretiyle ğçok ivedi kaydıylağ aynı gün yürürlüğe koymakla meşguldü. Zira bu anlaşma, 12 adalardan vazgeçmenin anlamını en açık biçimde ortaya koymakta ve atide ANADOLUğ dan feragatin yollarını resmen açmakta idi. Anlaşma gereği: ABDğnin Türkiye topraklarında ihtiyacı olan ve olacak bütün (askeri üs, alan, depo, antrepo, okul, mesken v.d..) arsa, arazi, alan ve gayri menkullerin edinim, ABDğye tevzii ve teslimi hususunda bizzat Türk hükümetlerini resen yükümlü kılan, tedarik, temin ve satın almada kural olarak cari ğİHALE YASASINIğ ise yok sayan, devre dışı bırakan ve reğsen hareket etme serbestliği tanıyan tam bir müstemleke yasası idi. 

12 Adalardan feragat ve ABDğnin Anadoluğya yerleşmesini sağlayacak olan ve ricğat ve hicret anlamına gelen bu iki büyük olay hangi tarihi günde yapıldı dersiniz ? ğHicri Yılbaşığ gününde. İşte batı, bu kadar ölçülü, sabırlı ve hesaplı hareket eder ve Türk Milletiğni Anadoluğdan hicret ettirmek için böyle sinsi, menfur ve alçakça tuzaklar kurar. 

OYSA: Lozan Antlaşmasından dokuz yıl sonra 1933ğde General Mac Arthurğa ğAllah nasip eder, ömrüm vefa ederse Musul, Kerkük, Kıbrıs ve 12 Adaları geri alacağım. Selanikğte dahil olmak üzere, Batı Trakyağyı TüRKİYE hudutları içine katacağımğ diyordu, Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK... 

O, Misak-ı Milli sınırlarını tamamlama, bütünleme ve geleceğe sınırlarla ilgili bir sorun bırakmama konusundaki azimli ve kararlı idi. Hatay meselesi olgunlaştıktan sonra 12 Adalar, Kıbrıs ve Batı Trakya ve diğer Türk Yurtları konusunda fırsat kollamağa başlamıştı.

ümrü vefa etmedi. (Allah rahmet eylesin nur ve huzur içinde yatsın)

Buna rağmen, 12 Adalardan feragat eden, en yakın silah arkadaşı, CHP Genel Başkanı ve (fiilen gerçekleşen duruma göre) siyasi varisi Cumhurbaşkanı İsmet İnönü idi. Ne kadar acı, üzücü ve ğhicabı mucipğ bir gerçek değil mi ? 

Musul-Kerkük konusunda da zuhur eden hiçbir fırsat değerlendirilmedi. 

Batı Trakya ve Selanik konusunda ğniyetler bileğ dile getirilmedi.

Lozan Antlaşmasına rağmen Londra, Zürich ve Garanti antlaşmaları ile tekrar ğMilli Davağ haline dönen ve anavatana katılma umudu beliren Kıbrıs konusu, 1974ğde yarım bırakıldı. Gümrük Birliği Antlaşması ile alenen peşkeş çekildi. 

şimdi, başta Kıbrıs olmak üzere Musul-Kerkük ve Batı Trakya tasallut altında.

Tecrit edilmiş. Abluka altına alınmış. İzole edilmiş... 

Zulüm ve işkence sürüp gitmekte.

Buna mukabil, düşmanın gözü ANADOLUğ ya dikilmiş. 

1963ğde şekil değiştirerek; Ekonomik bir işbirliğinden (AET) siyasal entegrasyon ve emperyalist işgal yoluna giren (AB) sürecinde Anadolu elden gidiyor. Sinsi ve Sistematik bir işgal, bölme-parçalama planı, asli unsur Türklere karşı ahlaken çökertme, siyaseten yozlaştırma ve tedrici olarak (adım-adım) Anadoluğyu ğmüstakbel yaşam alanığ olarak işgal edip, sömürme çabaları son evresine doğru yaklaşıyor. 

1938ğden bu yana, sinsice başlayan ve giderek yükselen bir sesle ğAnadolu Türk yurdu değildir !, siz buraya 1071 yılında geldiniz. İşgalcisiniz, yerli değilsinizğ deniliyor. 

ACABA üYLE Mİ ? 

Klasik tarih anlayışının alışılmış bir ifadesi olarak Namık Kemal, Hürriyet Kasidesiğ nde: Yeni Türkiye Cumhuriyet için ğCihangirane bir devlet çıkardık bir aşirettenğ diyordu. 

Atatürk ise, ğbir aşiretten asla cihangirane bir devletğin çıkmasının mümkün olmadığınığ, böyle bir devleti kurmayı başaran Türk Milletinin tarihin ğbüyük-yüksek, medeni vasfı unutulmuş bir büyük milletiğ olduğunu düşünüyor ve her vesile ile bu tespit, fikir ve düşüncesini açıkça ğbütün dünyayağ ilan ediyordu. 

Cumhuriyetle birlikte bu gerçeği milletine ısrarla açıklayan Atatürk, yeni Türk tarih tezi üzerinde tekrar düşünülmesi gerektiğini, Osmanlığdan sonra ilk defa, kendini asil-soylu milletine, Türk kimlik ve kişiliğine (harsına) adamış, ciddi-ilmi bir birikim, araştırma ve çalışma ile ortaya koymuş ve tarihimizin derinliklerine doğru yaptığı incelemelerle günümüzü aydınlatan ve geleceğe ışık tutan çalışmalar yapmış, yaptırmış ve bu yolda inançla yürünmesi gerektiğini işaret/vasiyet etmiştir.

Bu, çok değerli çalışma ve araştırmalar (emperyalizmin yeniden Türkiye üzerindeki tarihi emellerini hayata geçirdiği bir süreçte) kimi zaman art-kötü niyetli, kimi zaman da yetersiz ve dar bakış açılı, cahil, maksatlı, günümüz (sözde resmi) tarihçiliğinin temellerini sarsmaya başlamıştır. 

üzellikle AB sürecinde yoğunlaşan Atatürk (Kemalizm) ve Türk karşıtı cereyanlar ile Ana Yurt Anadoluğdan Türklerin çıkartılması (kovulması veya asimile edilmesi) girişimleri karşısında; Gerçek-samimi Türk münevverleri, Alperenleri ve Kanaat ünderleri tarafından ğTürk Tarih Senteziğ tekrar gündeme taşınmış, bu yolda dünyanın dört bir yanından yağan somut bilgi belge ve kanıtlarla ğgerçek ANADOLU ve yaklaşık on bin yılları aşan bir Türk tarihi ortaya çıkarılmış, bilenler tarafından sinsice gizlenmeye ve yok edilmeye çalışılan bilmeyenlerce ise ya gaflet ve hıyanet nedeniyle reddedilen veya cehalet nedeniyle bihaber olunan ve ğçok dar bir kesite sığdırılmaya çalışılanğ bambaşka bir tarih öznesi ortaya konulmaya kalkışılmıştır. 

Oysa gerçek, bu dahili bedhahların öne sürüm ve iddialarının aksinedir. 

Ortada, tıpkı ğGizlenen Rejim Kemalizmğ gibi,bir de ğGizlenen Tarihğ, daha açık bir ifade ile ğGizli Bir Tarihğ vardır. 

Bu, Anadoluğnun ve Türkğlerin hakiki tarihidir. 

üok daha açıkçası: Tarihi gerçekler ve Atatürkğün Türk tarih tezidir. 

üzellikle, 16 Mart 1923, 27 Haziran 1933 ve en son 19 Kasım 1937 tarihlerinde Atatürk, Adanağda yaptığı konuşmalarda; ünce, Anadoluğnun 4000 yıllık Türk yurdu olduğunu söylemiş, ikinci gidişinde 7000 yıldır Türklerin burada meskün olduğunu beyan ederek; Son Adana konuşmasında ise, Fransız işgali altındaki Hatayğın durumuna atfen, ğKırk asırlık Türk Yurdu asla düşmana terk edilemezğ demiştir. 

Atatürk tarafından yapılan bu konuşmalar çok derin çalışmalar ve araştırmaların ürünüdür. Asla tesadüfi değildir. 

Türk Tarih Kurumuğnun kuruluş nedeni de budur. 

şöyle ki: 

Atatürkğün tarih araştırmalarına büyük önem vermesi ve Türk Tarih Kurumuğnu kurdurması iki esas-ana gayeye yöneliktir:

1-Türk milletinin başlangıçtan itibaren milli, medeni, bilimsel ve kültürel varlığı araştırılarak, insanlık tarihine katkıları ve evrensel değeri ortaya konacaktır. 

Böylece, Osmanlığnın son 100-150 yıllık döneminde husule gelen milli, manevi ve kültürel kopukluk ve erozyon tamir ve telafi edilecek; Hem de, Türklerin şerefli tarihi bütün dünya tarafından görülecek, bilinecek, yeni nesil olarak yetişen Türk çocukları atalarının büyüklüğünü öğrenecek, onlarla öğünecek ve sistematik bir biçimde içine sürüklendikleri aşağılık duygusundan kurtulacaklardır. 

Diğer taraftan milli tarih şuuru milli bilinci kuvvetlendirecek ve muasır medeniyet seviyesine ulaşmada büyük ilham kaynağı, kuvvet kaynağı olacak; Türk, Türklüğünden asla utanmayacak, aksine bilinçli bir şekilde ataları ve tarihi ile gurur duyacak. İftihar edecek. 

Tarih çalışmalarının asıl gayesi, beklenen ve hedeflenen sonucu budur.

2-Türklere daima, az gelişmiş barbarlar gözüyle bakan, her fırsatta karalayan ve yüzyıllar boyu mesnetsiz iddia, itham ve iftiralar atarak (şimdi Papanın yaptığı gibi) ısrarlı gayretlerle (Türkleri) Anadoluğdan atmaya çalışan Avrupalılara cevap vermek. 

Zira o sıralarda Haçlı ruhunun bir işareti olan ğTürkler Anadoluğya sonradan gelen bir millettir, geldikleri yere dönmelidirlerğ fikri (bu gün olduğu gibi) oldukça yaygındı.(01) 

Bu nedenle, Türk milletinin eski, büyük, medeni ve güçlü, kuvvetli ve kudretli bir millet (ve devletçilikte en büyük geleneğin sahibi) olduğuna adeta iman etmiş olan Atatürk, bu inancının sağlam belgelerle ortaya konulmasını istiyordu.

Ancak bu yapılabildiği takdirde ki, ğTürklüğün unutulmuş medeni vasfığ ortaya çıkacak, ve Avrupalıların iddiaları kökünden çürütülecekti. Böylece Türklük dünya milletleri arasındaki şerefli (mutlak surette layık olduğu) yerini alacak, Türk gençleri, Avrupağnın üstünlüğü karşısında aşağılık duygusuna kapılmaktan kurtulacaklardı. 

Atatürkğün bu fikirleri şu cümlelerde ifadesini bulmuştur: 

ğBüyük devletler kuran ecdadımız büyük ve şumullü medeniyetlere de sahip olmuştur. Bunu aramak, tetkik etmek, Türklüğe ve cihana bildirmek bizler için bir borçtur. Türk çocuğu ecdadını tanıdıkça daha büyük işler yapmak için kendinde kuvvet bulacaktır.ğ

Gerçekten, tarih milletlerin hafızası ve ilham kaynağıdır. Milli şuuru uyandırmanın yolu dil ve tarih şuurunu uyandırmaktır. üünkü ğmilletler ancak tarihlerini bilmek suretiyle, milli şuura sahip olurlar. Bir millete mensup olmak onu bilmek demek değildir. Milli şuur adı üstünde ğşuurğ demektir. şuur ise, bilmek, farkına varmak manasına gelir. Milletinin tarihini bilmeyen, kelimenin gerçek manası ile ğmilli şuurğa sahip olamaz.

Mensup oldukları milletlerinin tarihini bilmeyen nesiller, içlerinde milletlerine karşı canlı bir ilgi, saygı ve sorumluluk duygusu da hissetmezler. Böylelerinin yabancı akım ve menfi tesirlere kapılması ve yabancılara köle olması çok kolaydır.(02)

Atatürk, ğMİLLİ DEVLETğ fikrine sahip, hakiki ve samimi bir Türk milliyetçisi olarak kendisinin sahip olduğu ğmilli şuurğ un bütün millete mal olması için, büyük bir azim, irade ve kararlılıkla çalışıyordu. 

O, bütün ömrünü bu ideale adamıştı. 

üünkü ona göre: 

ğTürk kabiliyet ve kudretinin tarihteki başarıları meydana çıktıkça, bütün Türk çocukları kendileri için lazım gelen hamle (atılım) kaynağını o tarihte bulabilecektir. Bu tarihten Türk çocukları istiklal fikrini kazanacaklar, o büyük başarıları düşünecekler, harikalar yaratan adamları (atalarını) öğrenecekler, kendilerinin aynı kandan olduklarını düşünecekler ve bu kabiliyetle kimseye boyun eğmeyeceklerdir.ğ (03) 

Afet İnan, onun tarih ve tarihçilerden ne beklediğini, neler düşündüğünü ve neler yapmaları gerektiğini şöyle anlatıyor: 

ğBilhassa eski çağlara kadar gidebilen yeni tarih ufuklarının bizim kavmimiz için de açılmış olması lazımdır. Tarihi devirlerde çeşitli coğrafı bölgelerde bir varlık göstermiş olan Türk kavimlerinin daha eski devirlere giden köklerinin olmaması imkansız görülüyor. Bugün millet mefhumu altında teşekkül etmiş bir Türk varlığının, kavim olarak yaşadığı devirler elbette olmuştur. İşte, Atatürk, bu devirlerdeki Türk kavminin tarihi çağlarda olduğu gibi, ana yurttan yayılma izlerini belgelere dayanarak tarihçilerin incelemesini istedi. (04) Yine Türk Tarihi Tetkik Cemiyeti (Türk Tarih Kurumu) kurulduğu zaman onun başına getirilen ünlü Türkçülerden Yusuf Akçura da 1. Türk Tarih Kongresiğnde yaptığı konuşmada şunları söylüyor: 

ğTürk Tarihi Tetkik Cemiyetiğnin önüne konmuş büyük problem, umumi tarihe Avrupalıların rüyet zaviyelerinden bakmayıp, onu sırf hakikat nokta-i nazarından görmek ve -bu görüş sayesinde Türk kavminin tarihte hakiki mevkiini tayin etmek, yani Türklerin beşer tarihinde oynadıkları ve fakat hasımlarının gizlemeye çalıştıkları büyük rolü meydana çıkarmak ve bu suretle Türk kavimlerine tarihi hakkını vermektir.ğ (05)

Eski (son dönem Osmanlı) tarih anlayışının bir ifadesi olarak Namık Kemal, Hürriyet Kasidesiğnde: ğCihangirane bir devlet çıkardık bir aşirettenğ diyordu. Atatürk ise, ğbir aşiretten cihangirane bir devletğin çıkmasının mümkün olmadığını, böyle bir devleti kurmayı başaran Türk Milletinin tarihin derinliklerinden gelen ve muhteşem bir mazisi olan ğbüyük ve medeni vasfı unutulmuş bir milletğ olduğunu düşünüyordu. 

Ve, elbette bu tezinde doğru ve haklı idi. 

Bu fikrini belgelerle doğrulamayı da tarih ilmine ve tarihçilere bırakıyordu: ğTürkler bir aşiret olarak Anadoluğda imparatorluk kuramaz. Bunun başka türlü bir izahı olmak lazımdır. Tarih ilmi bunu meydana çıkarmalıdır.(06) 

M Nevruz SINACI


01. Doç. Dr. Mehmet SARAY, Atatürk ve Türk Tarihi, Türk Kültürü Dergisi, Sayı: 249,Ocak 1984. Tahsin ünal, Cumhuriyetin 50. Yılında Tarih Anlayışımız. Türk Kültürü Araştırmaları, Ankara. 1973 (Türk Kültürünü Araştırma Enstitüsü Yayınları)

02. Prof. Dr. Mehmet Kaplan, Türk Milletinin Kültür Değerleri, İstanbul.1977 s.31-32

03. Atatürkçülük-Atatürkğün Görüş ve Direktifleri, 1. kitap ğ Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı Neşriyatı, Ankara-1982

04. Prof. Dr. Afet İnan, Kemal Atatürkğten Yazdıklarım, 1000 Temel Eser Serisi, s. 110

05. Yusuf Akçora, Birinci Tarih Kongresi Zabıtları, s.595

06. Ord. Prof. Enver Ziya Karal, Atatürkğten düşünceler, İstanbul-1981, s.89 
Yazarın Diğer YazılarıKIRK ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (6) Son40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU ANADOLU (5)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU - ANADOLU (4)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU - ANADOLU (3)40 ASIRLIK TüRK YURDU : ANADOLU (2)Kıbrıs için ğacilen ve derhalğ laheyğe

----------

